# 28, single mom of 2 here to say, Ladies and Gentlemen, don't let the disrespect define you.



## evannacooper

So yeah, single mom. I work nights exclusively but slowly adding in hours in the afternoon now that my sister is able to watch the kids for me.

I don't like to talk about my looks....but I was brought up to look my best no matter what it is I do. That being said I still dress modestly, I'm not bad to look at...I absolutely abhor compliments when I am ubering, but I tolerate it. I'm probably the nicest person you will ever meet, albeit I cuss like a sailor and have a dry...sometimes innapropriate sense of humor around the more lax pax( hey that rhymed). Of course I always keep it professional otherwise.

Every now and then I get drunk frat boy, overprivilaged, and spoiled pax...and occasional dirty old men that think their money is warrant to speak to people however they wish. They always start off with something like "oh, you're pretty but you're ubering at night. Single mother, right? Baby daddy out of the picture, I bet you put out...how much do I have to pay to get you to party with us/come up to the hotel? You could use the money I bet." and of course, "everyone has a price." I've been offered as much as $1500. Just blatant disrespect.

Now I know yall are thinking, "one star their asses and kick them out, report them, don't you know what you are getting into? This is dangerous. You don't belong here, etc, etc. " Firstly, I will not go into detail but I do not have options. I work nights, thats my only option for the time being. I've been doing delivery for years and know houston well, I've been an independent ic driver so I know how the game is played. I actually prefer being independent. I work nights, and I know what that entails. Crazy people and these dudes high on liquid courage among other things.

Not complaining, just venting and sharing my experiences so far. If there are female drivers out there with similar issues, I hope you find solace in the fact that you are not alone. I honestly love my job, these jerks that treat me like shit aint nothing to me. It hurts a little but they will never know that because I will never break face and let my guard down. When they get to talking their shit I'm just like "On a normal sober day, you wouldnt even dare come up to me on the street. I am here to drive you to where you need to go. want to listen to your music? cool. want to bs about politics? Fine. Need to stop and smoke a cig, go through the drive thru? no problem as long as the meter is running. I ain't here to put up with your bs just cause you are paying for a ride, because trust me...you ain't doing me any favors, now where do you need to go?" Boom...the do a 180 and I get my respect back. Sometimes I even get a nice enjoyable conversation for the reminder of the trip and even a Thank You!! Crazy right?

I still maintain 5 stars and my dignity to date. Thing is, as belligerent and high as some of these guys are....they aint stupid. They know damn well that I have every right to talk them back into their place even though I don't make enough money and I am struggling. It hurts them because they think they can get away with it....but I hold the power. In the end, they know They are one more stupid comment away from a lawsuit or me putting us in a ditch and them in jail with a side of mace in face if they touch me. Don't get me wrong, I don't go looking for trouble. I do what I can to diffuse the more persistent ones, because in the end putting them in their place isn't worth getting my ass beat.

Despite all of this, I love my damn job. I'll keep it until I find my next gig. These people that talk trash...they are worthless piles of cow chips and I honestly find it amusing.

Rant over.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

evannacooper said:


> So yeah, single mom. I work nights exclusively but slowly adding in hours in the afternoon now that my sister is able to watch the kids for me.
> 
> I don't like to talk about my looks....but I was brought up to look my best no matter what it is I do. That being said I still dress modestly, I'm not bad to look at...I absolutely abhor compliments when I am ubering, but I tolerate it. I'm probably the nicest person you will ever meet, albeit I cuss like a sailor and have a dry...sometimes innapropriate sense of humor around the more lax pax( hey that rhymed). Of course I always keep it professional otherwise.
> 
> Every now and then I get drunk frat boy, overprivilaged, and spoiled pax...and occasional dirty old men that think their money is warrant to speak to people however they wish. They always start off with something like "oh, you're pretty but you're ubering at night. Single mother, right? Baby daddy out of the picture, I bet you put out...how much do I have to pay to get you to party with us/come up to the hotel? You could use the money I bet." and of course, "everyone has a price." I've been offered as much as $1500. Just blatant disrespect.
> 
> Now I know yall are thinking, "one star their asses and kick them out, report them, don't you know what you are getting into? This is dangerous. You don't belong here, etc, etc. " Firstly, I will not go into detail but I do not have options. I work nights, thats my only option for the time being. I've been doing delivery for years and know houston well, I've been an independent ic driver so I know how the game is played. I actually prefer being independent. I work nights, and I know what that entails. Crazy people and these dudes high on liquid courage among other things.
> 
> Not complaining, just venting and sharing my experiences so far. If there are female drivers out there with similar issues, I hope you find solace in the fact that you are not alone. I honestly love my job, these jerks that treat me like shit aint nothing to me. It hurts a little but they will never know that because I will never break face and let my guard down. When they get to talking their shit I'm just like "On a normal sober day, you wouldnt even dare come up to me on the street. I am here to drive you to where you need to go. want to listen to your music? cool. want to bs about politics? Fine. Need to stop and smoke a cig, go through the drive thru? no problem as long as the meter is running. I ain't here to put up with your bs just cause you are paying for a ride, because trust me...you ain't doing me any favors, now where do you need to go?" Boom...the do a 180 and I get my respect back. Sometimes I even get a nice enjoyable conversation for the reminder of the trip and even a Thank You!! Crazy right?
> 
> I still maintain 5 stars and my dignity to date. Thing is, as belligerent and high as some of these guys are....they aint stupid. They know damn well that I have every right to talk them back into their place even though I don't make enough money and I am struggling. It hurts them because they think they can get away with it....but I hold the power. In the end, they know They are one more stupid comment away from a lawsuit or me putting us in a ditch and them in jail with a side of mace in face if they touch me. Don't get me wrong, I don't go looking for trouble. I do what I can to diffuse the more persistent ones, because in the end putting them in their place isn't worth getting my ass beat.
> 
> Despite all of this, I love my damn job. I'll keep it until I find my next gig. These people that talk trash...they are worthless piles of cow chips and I honestly find it amusing.
> 
> Rant over.


I feel ya. As women we are forced to put up with a lot of crap, especially in male dominated professions. I admire your strength, resilience, and ability to deal with a**holes while remaining calm. That attitude will serve you very well. In the meantime, stay strong and do what you gotta do. You are not in this alone. God Bless !!!!


----------



## evannacooper

Yes girl!! And we will only get stronger. May God Bless you and yours as well. Stay safe, stay strong, and keep the faith. ❤❤❤


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

evannacooper said:


> Yes girl!! And we will only get stronger. May God Bless you and yours as well. Stay safe, stay strong, and keep the faith. ❤❤❤


Thank you soon much. My day is actually looking up. Just got my 1099 tax form from Uber and gave it to the accountant thats doing my taxes. When he added that business loss from Uber, my refund went from $2162 to $6875. I haven't even added Lyft yet. I'm so happy. With no child support, me and the kids really need that money. Hope it works out well for you too Sweetheart


----------



## TurkUber

Have a camera in the car always.


----------



## D Town

Much respect. With the bullcrap I've dealt with over the years being a large male I can only imagine the crap a woman has to put up with when it comes to drunk bastards. Good luck, stay strong, and most importantly stay safe.


----------



## noshodee

I'm curious to how you look. post a pic of yourself.


----------



## TurkUber

If you really got offered 1500$ maybe you should change careers? Good looking people make more money. Im not implying that you work in a gentlemans club or something, dont get it the wrong way. Maybe you can become a welcomer/waiter at an upscale restaurant.


----------



## D Town

noshodee said:


> I'm curious to how you look. post a pic of yourself.


I have a feeling you're the type of person she's talking about...



TurkUber said:


> If you really got offered 1500$ maybe you should change careers? Good looking people make more money. Im not implying that you work in a gentlemans club or something, dont get it the wrong way. Maybe you can become a welcomer/waiter at an upscale restaurant.


Why would she want to do this? She likes being an IC and even stated that she doesn't like compliments on her looks while driving but you think she'd be more comfortable in a job where most of it is focused on her looks?


----------



## Pepo

So, it's safe to say that you're the anti-Anjali Ramkissoon?


----------



## BDAWG

you should of took the 1500


----------



## D Town

BDAWG said:


> you should of took the 1500


Would you have?


----------



## BurgerTiime

$1500 and you said no? Dang I'm cheap cause I'd take $300 lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Where to start...
Respect is earned.
OP swears like a sailor on the job and has a raunchy sense of humor?
Be professional at all times. Dress code for women as pro drivers should be similar to the men, avoid sexy or revealing clothing.
You get what you give in this world. Clean up your mouth and dress for success, and people will treat you better.


----------



## D Town

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Where to start...
> Respect is earned.
> OP swears like a sailor on the job and has a raunchy sense of humor?
> Be professional at all times. Dress code for women as pro drivers should be similar to the men, avoid sexy or revealing clothing.
> You get what you give in this world. Clean up your mouth and dress for success, and people will treat you better.


She made it clear that she only relaxes to that extent once she's felt out the pax and believes they'd be comfortable with it. She also says she dresses modestly. I have to imagine that means no low cut tops or skin tight attire.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cusses like a sailor and has a dry inappropriate sense of humor.

Clothing comments redacted, i did reread- but my advice is still sound for anyone driving strangers for a living.


----------



## D Town

evannacooper said:


> I'm probably the nicest person you will ever meet, albeit *I cuss like a sailor and have a dry...sometimes innapropriate sense of humor around the more lax pax( hey that rhymed). Of course I always keep it professional otherwise.*


That tells me its only around certain pax.

Nothing wrong with being professional if you're driving folks for a living and dressing for success will help you in most aspects in life I'll give you that.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Thank you soon much. My day is actually looking up. Just got my 1099 tax form from Uber and gave it to the accountant thats doing my taxes. When he added that business loss from Uber, my refund went from $2162 to $6875. I haven't even added Lyft yet. I'm so happy. With no child support, me and the kids really need that money. Hope it works out well for you too Sweetheart


Just imagine how much the Gov will be shelling out with 500000 drivers to get that 4 grand. The gov will need to step in and regulate uber before uber drive (no pun intended) gov right Into another recession.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Just imagine how much the Gov will be shelling out with 500000 drivers to get that 4 grand. The gov will need to step and regulate uber before uber drive (no pun intended) gov right Into another recession.


Thank you for emphasis on this IRS loss talking point.
There is NO WAY the spearhead organization of Woodrow Wilsons new world order is going to hand out loss checks to Uber drivers for more than one tax season.
The end is near, look for MAJOR announcement after April 15th.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Thank you for emphasis on this IRS loss talking point.
> There is NO WAY the spearhead organization of Woodrow Wilsons new world order is going to hand out loss checks to Uber drivers for more than one tax season.
> The end is near, look for MAJOR announcement after April 15th.


I don't know Fiddy. Walmart has been getting away with paying slave wages and having 80% of their workforce on welfare for a long time now. When I was in retail (Sears/Kmart) and making no more than $15,000 a year, my refunds were around $8500. Even though Uber pays no employment taxes, it will be interesting to see if there is some government regulation of the TNC industry with respect to IC status after this tax season. The government can be slow to move in many cases, even if it is costing them money. WE SHALL SEE !!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> I don't know Fiddy. Walmart has been getting away with paying slave wages and having 80% of their workforce on welfare for a long time now. When I was in retail (Sears/Kmart) and making no more than $15,000 a year, my refunds were around $8500. Even though Uber pays no employment taxes, it will be interesting to see if there is some government regulation of the TNC industry with respect to IC status after this tax season. The government can be slow to move in many cases, even if it is costing them money. WE SHALL SEE !!!!


The reason im predicting a major announcement from the IRS is simple;
Uber pays no withholding to them. No Workmens Comp, no FICA, no Medicare.
Nothing! All of a sudden our fat greedy govt is gonna have to PAY 1099 contractors en masse without having recieved a dime.
This AINT gonna fly.
U.S.A.- un-free since 1913.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The reason im predicting a major announcement from the IRS is simple;
> Uber pays no withholding to them. No Workmens Comp, no FICA, no Medicare.
> Nothing! All of a sudden our fat greedy govt is gonna have to PAY 1099 contractors en masse without having recieved a dime.
> This AINT gonna fly.
> U.S.A.- un-free since 1913.


Good points and so true. Let's see how long it takes Uncle Sam to fix it...


----------



## grayspinner

Tell people you're married & have 4 kids - that works for me (it's true for me too). They go from leering to respectful pretty quickly with that info. For some is the married part that does it & for others, it's the 4 kids that makes them back way off.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

grayspinner said:


> Tell people you're married & have 4 kids - that works for me (it's true for me too). They go from leering to respectful pretty quickly with that info. For some is the married part that does it & for others, it's the 4 kids that makes them back way off.


LMAO. So true for the kids part.

As for marriage, that one doesn't work so well, as there a few in society now who respect the institution of marriage, including people who are married. However, looking at the possibility of having to support extra mouths is a BIG turnoff. That excuse is always a winner !!!


----------



## Lnsky

I'm a female driver and exceptionally good looking with large breasts I didn't want at all driving in Austin. 

I understand what you are saying about drunken frat boys but I've had relatively few passengers cross the line with me and it's mainly because I don't tolerate it. I did have a drunk frat boy ask me to kiss him one time at the end of the trip because I was listening to his story about his drama and probably being overly nice because I knew he was having a rough patch. It was the holidays and he was just down on himself. I've had other guys test the waters. And other times maybe one guy out of a group of three will try to get flirty and his friends will correct him. They realize it isn't appropriate late at night in a car with a lady driver to be hitting on her as it may make her feel unsafe. 

If they do t have enough commonsense and said something like you'd describe I'd pull over and get out of the car. I'd tell them it is a legal liability issue, it could land me in a lawsuit and cost me my 'job'. I don't make it about them by saying it is inappropriate behavior because this doesn't work with drunks. 

Once they cross the line you can't continue friendly banter. At that point if possible your only goal is to get them home safely. If you no longer feel safe with them in your car pull over and leave them at the closest 24/7 business. Don't escalate the situation just defuse and move on. 

Houston is a different city though. If you don't live in a good part of town drive to one. When I lived in Houston I wouldn't even stop for gas going north in I-45 after 610 and before Old Town Spring. The few times I did I was very sorry for it. Twice I saw guns pulled.


----------



## evannacooper

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Where to start...
> Respect is earned.
> OP swears like a sailor on the job and has a raunchy sense of humor?
> Be professional at all times. Dress code for women as pro drivers should be similar to the men, avoid sexy or revealing clothing.
> You get what you give in this world. Clean up your mouth and dress for success, and people will treat you better.


As I stated, I am professional and I dress nice and modest. Keep my hair nice, car clean inside and out. Have charging cords, water, hand sanitizer, gum, and tissues for my customers. I try to be as accomodating as possible. Thing is, I take the time to read people, I've always had a knack for it. Rides are better when the pax is comfortable. The laid back ones feel at ease when they know I'm on their level as far as things like having a sense of humor and not being offended if they cuss, its like hey...me too. Others enjoy nice polite conversation or no conversation at all, I can do that and I enjoy doing that.

I maintain my high rating which I also mentioned. Trust that its not just because my driving experience. Those terribly sad people that try to solicit or talk down to me are a drop in the ocean of awesome people who enjoy ubering because of drivers like me. Sharing my experiences is what my rant was all about, declaring that what happens when I uber sucks...but it is truly honestly funny as hell and it has made me a better stronger person than I was before. And I gotta be strong. Gotta be strong for myself and my babies.


----------



## evannacooper

Lnsky said:


> I'm a female driver and exceptionally good looking with large breasts I didn't want at all driving in Austin.
> 
> I understand what you are saying about drunken frat boys but I've had relatively few passengers cross the line with me and it's mainly because I don't tolerate it. I did have a drunk frat boy ask me to kiss him one time at the end of the trip because I was listening to his story about his drama and probably being overly nice because I knew he was having a rough patch. It was the holidays and he was just down on himself. I've had other guys test the waters. And other times maybe one guy out of a group of three will try to get flirty and his friends will correct him. They realize it isn't appropriate late at night in a car with a lady driver to be hitting on her as it may make her feel unsafe.
> 
> If they do t have enough commonsense and said something like you'd describe I'd pull over and get out of the car. I'd tell them it is a legal liability issue, it could land me in a lawsuit and cost me my 'job'. I don't make it about them by saying it is inappropriate behavior because this doesn't work with drunks.
> 
> Once they cross the line you can't continue friendly banter. At that point if possible your only goal is to get them home safely. If you no longer feel safe with them in your car pull over and leave them at the closest 24/7 business. Don't escalate the situation just defuse and move on.
> 
> Houston is a different city though. If you don't live in a good part of town drive to one. When I lived in Houston I wouldn't even stop for gas going north in I-45 after 610 and before Old Town Spring. The few times I did I was very sorry for it. Twice I saw guns pulled.


I used to live by MLK and 610, and then Little York and Airline, which is part of the area you described off of 45. Yeah...I grew up in the ghetto. People there taught me a lot about keeping my guard up and keeping myself out of bad situations. I've seen people get shot, killed, fights, etc. there was a time on airline where a 2 hour shootout took place and they shut down the power grid in our neighborhood and you never once heard about it on the news. In certain places it really is just the community having to take care of itself. I stay away from those areas but I will drop people off there no problem. That being said I totally hear you, you gotta keep to the areas you know you are comfortable with.


----------



## graphicgenie

Tell them your husband is fighting our war in iraq and u gotta care for ur family. Place a fake army picture of ur hubby on ur dash


----------



## D Town

graphicgenie said:


> Tell them your husband is fighting our war in iraq and u gotta care for ur family. Place a fake army picture of ur hubby on ur dash


That's sick...


----------



## evannacooper

D Town said:


> That's sick...


Yeah, also because my M.I.A. ex husband is a Marine and uh...just no. lol...and is that A Hellsing avatar?


----------



## ABC123DEF

noshodee said:


> I'm curious to how you look. post a pic of yourself.


Dude, really? She already puts up with enough idiots out there in the streets.


----------



## ABC123DEF

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Thank you for emphasis on this IRS loss talking point.
> There is NO WAY the spearhead organization of Woodrow Wilsons new world order is going to hand out loss checks to Uber drivers for more than one tax season.
> The end is near, look for MAJOR announcement after April 15th.


My ears are perking up on this. What do you expect to happen?


----------



## D Town

evannacooper said:


> Yeah, also because my M.I.A. ex husband is a Marine and uh...just no. lol...and is that A Hellsing avatar?


You have my sympathy and yes it is Alucard from Hellsing.


----------



## evannacooper

D Town said:


> You have my sympathy and yes it is Alucard from Hellsing.


Hell yeah, thats whats up!


----------



## Lnsky

ABC123DEF said:


> Dude, really? She already puts up with enough d-bags out there in the streets.


I don't think it is fair to blame it on how she looks. The last time someone made a comment about my appearance I was wearing glasses, no make up and an extra large sweater. All the guy said was, "this is a nice car and you ****ing hot. Dude come here check out your Uber driver she's ****ing hot." It made me really uncomfortable but I shrugged it off. I was just thinking my friends get upset when I wear this sweater in public and he is still harassing me wtf.

It isn't all the time but you have to learn how to address he kinda of comments without becoming combative or escalating. Usually just establishing hey you can get in but if you do no more commenting on my appearance but feel free to talk about my car works. I don't say it in a rude way but just in a manner that lets them know it is making me uncomfortable and inappropriate. They know they are drunk and it isn't something they would have said sober so they comply pretty quickly.

From the sound of it though her riders probably talk to all women this way sober or not. I avoid areas where I notice a pattern of problem riders. I don't like stinky riders. If I pick up passengers from a group of apartments and they are smelly I no longer pick up from that location. Because of my next rider is a Select rider and gets in they can still smell it and that isn't fair to them.


----------



## Lnsky

evannacooper said:


> I used to live by MLK and 610, and then Little York and Airline, which is part of the area you described off of 45. Yeah...I grew up in the ghetto. People there taught me a lot about keeping my guard up and keeping myself out of bad situations. I've seen people get shot, killed, fights, etc. there was a time on airline where a 2 hour shootout took place and they shut down the power grid in our neighborhood and you never once heard about it on the news. In certain places it really is just the community having to take care of itself. I stay away from those areas but I will drop people off there no problem. That being said I totally hear you, you gotta keep to the areas you know you are comfortable with.


If you still live central have you tried picking people up in midtown/ montrose area? Or have you ever tried picking up at IAH? You may get longer better quality rides in these areas. You car looks pretty decent and clean. Also maybe around HCC or the med center?

Where ever you are driving know where the local police stations are in case you have to get someone out of your car who won't leave. or pull over somewhere safe and get out and call the police.

Just worry about safety both your and that of the other drivers. If you have someone in your backseat making you extremely uncomfortable that's very distracting. You have to remain in control of the situation as the driver and if you feel you are no longer in control its time for them to get out.


----------



## Realityshark

If I were a single mom with two children depending on me, driving strangers around at night, for pennies per mile, is the last thing I would do. 
Risk VS reward


----------



## Lnsky

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The reason im predicting a major announcement from the IRS is simple;
> Uber pays no withholding to them. No Workmens Comp, no FICA, no Medicare.
> Nothing! All of a sudden our fat greedy govt is gonna have to PAY 1099 contractors en masse without having recieved a dime.
> This AINT gonna fly.
> U.S.A.- un-free since 1913.


You seem to not understand how tax works. The IRS isn't paying 1099 drivers shit you now owe the IRS payment for the line items not withheld throughout the year.


----------



## JimS

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The reason im predicting a major announcement from the IRS is simple;
> Uber pays no withholding to them. No Workmens Comp, no FICA, no Medicare.
> Nothing! All of a sudden our fat greedy govt is gonna have to PAY 1099 contractors en masse without having recieved a dime.
> This AINT gonna fly.
> U.S.A.- un-free since 1913.


Who withholds on 1099s?

Independent Contractor. Until this class action in California goes nowhere, it is what it is.


----------



## Lnsky

JimS said:


> Who withholds on 1099s?
> 
> Independent Contractor. Until this class action in California goes nowhere, it is what it is.


Yep no one that I know of. If this is your Funtime gig you can open an LLC and set yourself up as a W-2 employee.


----------



## evannacooper

Lnsky said:


> If you still live central have you tried picking people up in midtown/ montrose area? Or have you ever tried picking up at IAH? You may get longer better quality rides in these areas. You car looks pretty decent and clean. Also maybe around HCC or the med center?
> 
> Where ever you are driving know where the local police stations are in case you have to get someone out of your car who won't leave. or pull over somewhere safe and get out and call the police.
> 
> Just worry about safety both your and that of the other drivers. If you have someone in your backseat making you extremely uncomfortable that's very distracting. You have to remain in control of the situation as the driver and if you feel you are no longer in control its time for them to get out.


Yeah I live northwest now. I know every place in Houston, been ic driver since 2006 all hours of the day or night depending on what I'm delivering. 
I know what areas to stay away from but like I said I still drop people off pretty much everywhere. If I don't like the area I go offline and move to a better location after the drop off. I've never felt uncomfortable(just a bit annoyed), but I also never let my guard down. I actually miss living over on airline. I was cool with everybody. The only people that are rude and innapropriate to me are the rich guys.

At this point I kinda feel like I am repeating myself. This is what I do, what I have always done. Just one gig after the other, and I would not have it any other way. Besides the disrespectful ******s I have so much fun Ubering. That being said I am already trying to see what I can get lined up for 2017. Whatever I end up doing, I will remain IC or maybe launch my own business, excited to see what the future has in store for me.


----------



## evannacooper

Realityshark said:


> If I were a single mom with two children depending on me, driving strangers around at night, for pennies per mile, is the last thing I would do.
> Risk VS reward


I actually make good money. I have a quick turn around rate, I hardly use navigation, and I know all the good spots and routes(again, been ic driver since 2006). When the stupid Uber app crashes like it often does, I can still get to the pax and a lot of them tip me just for being able to show up despite network issues. I also refer people to bars/clubs/etc and I'm in on taxi payouts. Like I said I know how to play the game, and 90% of the time I have fun, I mean FUN. I insist on riders playing their music and playing it loud, and for a second I feel like a party bus. Love the enthusiatic riders as I am a high energy person myself. Love to have good adult conversation too cause lord knows I just talk and hang with my kids all day. Hahaha. Every job is risky, and I will be moving on to the next best thing in 2017...whatever job it will be I'm looking forward to it. In the meantime I will continue having fun while keeping my wits about me with Uber.

Oh and I also do a lot of work out of my home, I sell my art, make costumes, and work on cars(automotive technician by trade, graduated in 09) as I have tools, engine hoist, etc, etc that my dad and I have acumulated over the years. I am actually goong back to get my ASE certifications when my babes start school...if I decide to go the automotive route it will definitley be under self employment.


----------



## D Town

Realityshark said:


> If I were a single mom with two children depending on me, driving strangers around at night, for pennies per mile, is the last thing I would do.
> Risk VS reward


I don't have any kids depending on me and I stopped doing it. Uber would have to TRULY be a final resort sort of thing and it would be VERY temporary...


----------



## evannacooper

D Town said:


> I don't have any kids depending on me and I stopped doing it. Uber would have to TRULY be a final resort sort of thing and it would be VERY temporary...


Exactly. Thats really what Uber is. You know what I've always wanted to do for a bit? Wrecker Driver!!! That would be sweet.


----------



## D Town

evannacooper said:


> Exactly. Thats really what Uber is. You know what I've always wanted to do for a bit? Wrecker Driver!!! That would be sweet.


You don't mean repo wrecker do you?


----------



## naplestom75

evannacooper said:


> So yeah, single mom. I work nights exclusively but slowly adding in hours in the afternoon now that my sister is able to watch the kids for me.
> 
> I don't like to talk about my looks....but I was brought up to look my best no matter what it is I do. That being said I still dress modestly, I'm not bad to look at...I absolutely abhor compliments when I am ubering, but I tolerate it. I'm probably the nicest person you will ever meet, albeit I cuss like a sailor and have a dry...sometimes innapropriate sense of humor around the more lax pax( hey that rhymed). Of course I always keep it professional otherwise.
> 
> Every now and then I get drunk frat boy, overprivilaged, and spoiled pax...and occasional dirty old men that think their money is warrant to speak to people however they wish. They always start off with something like "oh, you're pretty but you're ubering at night. Single mother, right? Baby daddy out of the picture, I bet you put out...how much do I have to pay to get you to party with us/come up to the hotel? You could use the money I bet." and of course, "everyone has a price." I've been offered as much as $1500. Just blatant disrespect.
> 
> Now I know yall are thinking, "one star their asses and kick them out, report them, don't you know what you are getting into? This is dangerous. You don't belong here, etc, etc. " Firstly, I will not go into detail but I do not have options. I work nights, thats my only option for the time being. I've been doing delivery for years and know houston well, I've been an independent ic driver so I know how the game is played. I actually prefer being independent. I work nights, and I know what that entails. Crazy people and these dudes high on liquid courage among other things.
> 
> Not complaining, just venting and sharing my experiences so far. If there are female drivers out there with similar issues, I hope you find solace in the fact that you are not alone. I honestly love my job, these jerks that treat me like shit aint nothing to me. It hurts a little but they will never know that because I will never break face and let my guard down. When they get to talking their shit I'm just like "On a normal sober day, you wouldnt even dare come up to me on the street. I am here to drive you to where you need to go. want to listen to your music? cool. want to bs about politics? Fine. Need to stop and smoke a cig, go through the drive thru? no problem as long as the meter is running. I ain't here to put up with your bs just cause you are paying for a ride, because trust me...you ain't doing me any favors, now where do you need to go?" Boom...the do a 180 and I get my respect back. Sometimes I even get a nice enjoyable conversation for the reminder of the trip and even a Thank You!! Crazy right?
> 
> I still maintain 5 stars and my dignity to date. Thing is, as belligerent and high as some of these guys are....they aint stupid. They know damn well that I have every right to talk them back into their place even though I don't make enough money and I am struggling. It hurts them because they think they can get away with it....but I hold the power. In the end, they know They are one more stupid comment away from a lawsuit or me putting us in a ditch and them in jail with a side of mace in face if they touch me. Don't get me wrong, I don't go looking for trouble. I do what I can to diffuse the more persistent ones, because in the end putting them in their place isn't worth getting my ass beat.
> 
> Despite all of this, I love my damn job. I'll keep it until I find my next gig. These people that talk trash...they are worthless piles of cow chips and I honestly find it amusing.
> 
> Rant over.


Measurements?


----------



## evannacooper

naplestom75 said:


> Measurements?


Measurements? "36, 24, 36....ow what a winnin' hand! She's a brick, da na na na, HOUSE...!"

if you're even talking about that... 5'1" 32, 26, 40. I do strength training...cause why not? Its fun. I just realized I haven't slept in over 24 hours....stayed up cleaning and organizing the house and I'm begining to feel a bit loopy. eesh!!!

Glad today is my day off!


----------



## evannacooper

D Town said:


> You don't mean repo wrecker do you?


Nah. I would hate to be that person. >_<


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lnsky said:


> You seem to not understand how tax works. The IRS isn't paying 1099 drivers shit you now owe the IRS payment for the line items not withheld throughout the year.


Ahh.
Yet somehow ive managed to file taxes for (up to) 4 individual corporations for 10 straight years with no audit. 
Yep, you are right.
No idea what im doing.


----------



## howo3579

Lnsky said:


> I'm a female driver and exceptionally good looking with large breasts I didn't want at all driving in Austin.
> 
> I understand what you are saying about drunken frat boys but I've had relatively few passengers cross the line with me and it's mainly because I don't tolerate it. I did have a drunk frat boy ask me to kiss him one time at the end of the trip because I was listening to his story about his drama and probably being overly nice because I knew he was having a rough patch. It was the holidays and he was just down on himself. I've had other guys test the waters. And other times maybe one guy out of a group of three will try to get flirty and his friends will correct him. They realize it isn't appropriate late at night in a car with a lady driver to be hitting on her as it may make her feel unsafe.
> 
> If they do t have enough commonsense and said something like you'd describe I'd pull over and get out of the car. I'd tell them it is a legal liability issue, it could land me in a lawsuit and cost me my 'job'. I don't make it about them by saying it is inappropriate behavior because this doesn't work with drunks.
> 
> Once they cross the line you can't continue friendly banter. At that point if possible your only goal is to get them home safely. If you no longer feel safe with them in your car pull over and leave them at the closest 24/7 business. Don't escalate the situation just defuse and move on.
> 
> Houston is a different city though. If you don't live in a good part of town drive to one. When I lived in Houston I wouldn't even stop for gas going north in I-45 after 610 and before Old Town Spring. The few times I did I was very sorry for it. Twice I saw guns pulled.


Don't know what's with female's deal when someone compliment you. I get flattered when girls think I am good looking and flirt with me. Seriously you don't know how much harder it is for fat ugly female Uber drivers. They get less tip, lower rating, shittier pax attitude. If someone compliment your look, say think you. If someone offer to go out with you, politely say no but thanks. Nothing disrespectful about any of these.


----------



## Lnsky

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ahh.
> Yet somehow ive managed to file taxes for (up to) 4 individual corporations for 10 straight years with no audit.
> Yep, you are right.
> No idea what im doing.


Luck with that bro.


----------



## Amywoodlands

Nice to see another mom driving in Houston  and I hear ya on a lot of points and I never pick up in my area around 59 and Parker/Tidwell.. Just not worth it. Make sure you have pepper spray at all times. I always dress in a very professional outfit with a nice jacket to give it more of a chauffeur relationship as this seems to help with clients... With the rate cuts tho the risk is not looking like it is worth it. Good luck!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Just imagine how much the Gov will be shelling out with 500000 drivers to get that 4 grand. The gov will need to step in and regulate uber before uber drive (no pun intended) gov right Into another recession.


Can you say "Earned Income Credit?" Self employed with low net income or loss, add a couple of kids, and that's good for up to $5500+ for 2015.


----------



## SECOTIME

If 3 400lb wilderbeasts offered me $1500 to go upstairs ....

I'd do it twice a week.


----------



## evannacooper

Ahahahahaha!!! omg I'm crying


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Drive safe everybody!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Older Chauffeur said:


> Can you say "Earned Income Credit?" Self employed with low net income or loss, add a couple of kids, and that's good for up to $5500+ for 2015.


You don't get earned income credit at 44,000 in income... She said after her taxes were done she did the uber stuff after. She didn't have any opposition to my post so I'm assuming I'm correct....


----------



## t5contra

I am a GUY in my late 20s and I get hit on by drunk girls and gay guys all the time. Some drunk girl went as far as trying to rub my leg and then "grab me". If I was a passenger and tried to touch a female driver I would have some cops knee in the back of my neck but somehow when the roles are reversed it makes it ok.

Last week I did a ride for a straight couple and their gay friend. He started to feel up on my shoulder which I brushed off and leaned towards the window for the remainder of the ride, his friends thought it was ****ing hilarious. Somehow being drunk is an excuse to assault another person.\

Another time I had 3 girls and one of them asked me if I had a gf, I said I was married (lie). Then she asked me , how serious is my marriage? wtf. When I dropped them off she said, "well go home and enjoy your Beyoncé" and slammed my car door.

I have stories for days


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

evannacooper: A FEATURED THREAD on only your 2nd Try.

O U T S T A N D I N G !


----------



## BurgandyUberVan

Write a BOOK!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

evannacooper said:


> I've been offered as much as $1500. Just blatant disrespect.


$1,500 is not disrespectful.
$0.87/mi to drive asswads and drunks that treat you like a hooker is disrespectul.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Clothing comments redacted, i did reread- but my advice is still sound for anyone driving strangers for a living.


But you're ignoring the obvious which is that an attractive woman is still going to be attractive (in the eye of the beholder) whether she's in hot pants and a halter, a business suit - or anything inbetween.


----------



## evannacooper

A book?!! Hahahahaha "Ubering by night, getting impaled by stray legos on the floor by day."


----------



## crazyb

TurkUber said:


> If you really got offered 1500$ maybe you should change careers? Good looking people make more money. Im not implying that you work in a gentlemans club or something, dont get it the wrong way. Maybe you can become a welcomer/waiter at an upscale restaurant.


----------



## t5contra

Not the worst idea.


----------



## t5contra

evannacooper said:


> A book?!! Hahahahaha "Ubering by night, getting impaled by stray legos on the floor by day."


If only it wasn't for the possibility of an std and whats left of my remaining dignity


----------



## evannacooper

t5contra said:


> I am a GUY in my late 20s and I get hit on by drunk girls and gay guys all the time. Some drunk girl went as far as trying to rub my leg and then "grab me". If I was a passenger and tried to touch a female driver I would have some cops knee in the back of my neck but somehow when the roles are reversed it makes it ok.
> 
> Last week I did a ride for a straight couple and their gay friend. He started to feel up on my shoulder which I brushed off and leaned towards the window for the remainder of the ride, his friends thought it was ****ing hilarious. Somehow being drunk is an excuse to assault another person.\
> 
> Another time I had 3 girls and one of them asked me if I had a gf, I said I was married (lie). Then she asked me , how serious is my marriage? wtf. When I dropped them off she said, "well go home and enjoy your Beyoncé" and slammed my car door.
> 
> I have stories for days


I will say that while I have never felt unsafe around women, I always get the ones that are drunk yelling at their significant other or wanting to hang out my window and flash people. I just ignore it cause...well thats just drunk chicks for you


----------



## D Town

t5contra said:


> I am a GUY in my late 20s and I get hit on by drunk girls and gay guys all the time. Some drunk girl went as far as trying to rub my leg and then "grab me". If I was a passenger and tried to touch a female driver I would have some cops knee in the back of my neck but somehow when the roles are reversed it makes it ok.
> 
> Last week I did a ride for a straight couple and their gay friend. He started to feel up on my shoulder which I brushed off and leaned towards the window for the remainder of the ride, his friends thought it was ****ing hilarious. Somehow being drunk is an excuse to assault another person.\
> 
> Another time I had 3 girls and one of them asked me if I had a gf, I said I was married (lie). Then she asked me , how serious is my marriage? wtf. When I dropped them off she said, "well go home and enjoy your Beyoncé" and slammed my car door.
> 
> I have stories for days


The issue is two fold.

1. It is unlikely - unless you run into Ronda Rousey - that a male is going to be straight up over powered by a female and raped. It happens more than is reported but its way less likely.

2. Society has conditioned men to believe they are less of a man for refusing freely offered sex. Its treated as a joke even by the police many times. Hell, there are a slew of cases where female teachers get slaps on the wrist for having sex with under aged male students because to our society says having a penis means you have to accept all sex thrown your way or there's something wrong with you.

This is stupid and its wrong and it needs to change.


----------



## D Town

evannacooper said:


> I will say that while I have never felt unsafe around women, I always get the ones that are drunk yelling at their significant other or wanting to hang out my window and flash people. I just ignore it cause...well thats just drunk chicks for you


90% of the drunk chicks I got were angry with a man and were either yelling or crying. The rest were just sleep...I did not get any flashers. Perhaps I just attract angry women these days...


----------



## t5contra

Michael - Cleveland said:


> $1,500 is not disrespectful.
> $0.87/mi to drive asswads and drunks that treat you like a hooker is disrespectul.


I had a guy that asked me to pick him back up in an hour after a $17 uber ride. Then when I came back he asked if I wanted to join his girlfriend and him for drinks, I declined. Finally after 2 hours he got in my car and I took him home. He paid me $350 in cash and 5 minutes later sent me a text asking me if I was straight or bi. This was at 4am during the snow blizzard in DC. Ofcourse I get stuck in a knee deep snow two houses down from him. Likely I was able to dig my way out and leave before anything else happened. Judging by the guys house and his general attitude towards money he would have been more then willing to "negotiate prices"


----------



## D Town

t5contra said:


> I had a guy that asked me to pick him back up in an hour after a $17 uber ride. Then when I came back he asked if I wanted to join his girlfriend and him for drinks, I declined. Finally after 2 hours he got in my car and I took him home. He paid me $350 in cash and 5 minutes later sent me a text asking me if I was straight or bi. This was at 4am during the snow blizzard in DC. Ofcourse I get stuck in a knee deep snow two houses down from him. Likely I was able to dig my way out and leave before anything else happened. Judging by the guys house and his general attitude towards money he would have been more then willing to "negotiate prices"


According to some in this thread, you're a fool for not taking his money and if this stuff scares you you shouldn't be driving since its the risk you take driving drunks...I am not part of that crowd.


----------



## t5contra

I was more then happy with the $350 he gave me for the ride. I wasn't going to wh0re. myself out for cash....


----------



## D Town

t5contra said:


> I was more then happy with the $350 he gave me for the ride. I wasn't going to wh0re. myself out for cash....


At the rates people get for driving I wouldn't be surprised if that became a far more attractive option than driving.


----------



## uber strike

be careful cuz you gotta remember that you're not only driving account holders around. you're also driving their friends. theres no accountability there. it's unsafe. drivers are considering only giving rides to the account holder.


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> be careful cuz you gotta remember that you're not only driving account holders around. you're also driving their friends. theres no accountability there. it's unsafe. drivers are considering only giving rides to the account holder.


Sooo you're advocating NOT taking ANY groups period? That seems silly.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

evannacooper said:


> A book?!! Hahahahaha "Ubering by night, getting impaled by stray legos on the floor by day."


You can pull a J.K. Rowling. A couple of hours a couple of days each month at a restaurant will do it.


----------



## uber strike

D Town said:


> Sooo you're advocating NOT taking ANY groups period? That seems silly.


absolutely. 1. they are not requesting you via the software. 2. they are not paying a fare. 3. you are an independant contractor...you reserve the right not to allow anyone in your car that is not on requesting a ride off the app. uber does not have their information. hence you are at risk. if you think i'm kidding email uber about it.


----------



## MrsUberJax

Preach it sister. You are not alone. #RESPECT


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> absolutely. 1. they are not requesting you via the software. 2. they are not paying a fare. 3. you are an independant contractor...you reserve the right not to allow anyone in your car that is not on requesting a ride off the app. uber does not have their information. hence you are at risk. if you think i'm kidding email uber about it.


Sooo you're telling me I should not take a married couple to the airport because only the husband has the account? Or I shouldn't take a family of three to their restaurant because only the mom has the account? Am I reading you correct here?


----------



## Baby Cakes

TurkUber said:


> If you really got offered 1500$ maybe you should change careers? Good looking people make more money. Im not implying that you work in a gentlemans club or something, dont get it the wrong way. Maybe you can become a welcomer/waiter at an upscale restaurant.


Consider the drunk factor. Might not be as honest as they would be otherwise


----------



## TurkUber

Baby Cakes said:


> Consider the drunk factor. Might not be as honest as they would be otherwise


I definitely am more honest when drunk.


----------



## uber strike

D Town said:


> Sooo you're telling me I should not take a married couple to the airport because only the husband has the account? Or I shouldn't take a family of three to their restaurant because only the mom has the account? Am I reading you correct here?


yes. uber must take measures to provide safety for drivers. the account holder could request one or more seats. $1 for every extra seat. now the account holder is made responsible for the actions of any rider on her account.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You don't get earned income credit at 44,000 in income... She said after her taxes were done she did the uber stuff after. She didn't have any opposition to my post so I'm assuming I'm correct....


I didn't see where she listed her income, but with two kids the limit is a little over $44600, so if she made that much you are correct. So did she give her tax guy the Uber 1099 as an afterthought ? I didn't see either where she said anything about other income.


----------



## evannacooper

Yeah, honestly though even with the shit rates I get tips pretty often. A group of guys payed my cover to wait in an afterhours club for them because they were from out of town and fed up with the bad drivers.$300 tip. Thats just one example. My patience and tolerance for people gets me tips, and the taxi payout thing I talked about earlier. Also in Houston we have a great respect and appreciation for people in the service business.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Older Chauffeur said:


> I didn't see where she listed her income, but with two kids the limit is a little over $44600, so if she made that much you are correct. So did she give her tax guy the Uber 1099 as an afterthought ? I didn't see either where she said anything about other income.


She mentioned it in another post.
But that's besides the point. 
She said after she did her initial taxes she added uber stuff.....


----------



## uber strike

you get treated like trash because you're an uber driver. cheap rates= cheap pax. cheap pax = disrespect


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> yes. uber must take measures to provide safety for drivers. the account holder could request one or more seats. $1 for every extra seat. now the account holder is made responsible for the actions of any rider on her account.


I do not see how that provides any sort of safety for drivers in the least. You're not inputting WHO the passenger is and even if you did that doesn't make the account holder any more responsible for another full grown adult. Charging more for additional passengers is fine but this isn't going to do anything to protect drivers in any way, shape, form, or fashion.


----------



## uber strike

if a rider gets violent and runs the account holder can say that he doesn't know that person. that he thought the other rider was on uber pool. there is no accountability.


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> if a rider gets violent and runs the account holder can say that he doesn't know that person. that he thought the other rider was on uber pool. there is no accountability.


And the so called account holder could just as easily be using someone else's account and just lie to you about their identity. You carding riders? How about the ones who make fake names? You have to have a reasonable amount of caution and this is not reasonable.


----------



## uber strike

D Town said:


> And the so called account holder could just as easily be using someone else's account and just lie to you about their identity. You carding riders? How about the ones who make fake names? You have to have a reasonable amount of caution and this is not reasonable.


you are absolutely right. uber has to change that policy too in order to ensure safety to drivers. uber does not require pax to demonstrate true identity when making an account. uber must take measures to ensure driver safety. uber driver lives matter.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

evannacooper said:


> Yeah, honestly though even with the shit rates I get tips pretty often. A group of guys payed my cover to wait in an afterhours club for them because they were from out of town and fed up with the bad drivers.$300 tip. Thats just one example. My patience and tolerance for people gets me tips, and the taxi payout thing I talked about earlier. Also in Houston we have a great respect and appreciation for people in the service business.


Southern charm and Southern hospitality. (Hope you don't mind my using "Southern" on Texas. I am using it in a respectful, complimentary way.)


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> She mentioned it in another post.
> But that's besides the point.
> She said after she did her initial taxes she added uber stuff.....


Okay, saw the other thread; makes a little more sense now. Still, must have been a lot of witholding from her regular job. Thanks for the help understanding what was going on. I agree with the poster(s) who thought her return might get flagged for an audit.


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> you are absolutely right. uber has to change that policy too in order to ensure safety to drivers. uber does not require pax to demonstrate true identity when making an account. uber must take measures to ensure driver safety. uber driver lives matter.


Damn difficult with an online app. You'd have to implement measures like an online only bank institutes and pull peoples credit files and have them answer questions from it that only the person with the credit file would know. I'm cool with that. If you want to implement that for the account holder and stipulate that THEY will be held responsible for all passengers and that they MUST enter the number of passengers before the trip starts then cool.


----------



## uber strike

D Town said:


> Damn difficult with an online app. You'd have to implement measures like an online only bank institutes and pull peoples credit files and have them answer questions from it that only the person with the credit file would know. I'm cool with that. If you want to implement that for the account holder and stipulate that THEY will be held responsible for all passengers and that they MUST enter the number of passengers before the trip starts then cool.


all they really have to do is show identification like we do. but yeah, also a way to make more money. we are giving free rides to non account holders. we cant continue doing that at theses rates.


----------



## evannacooper

uber strike said:


> you get treated like trash because you're an uber driver. cheap rates= cheap pax. cheap pax = disrespect


unfortunate, but true.


----------



## evannacooper

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Southern charm and Southern hospitality. (Hope you don't mind my using "Southern" on Texas. I am using it in a respectful, complimentary way.)


No sir, not at all. Thats exactly what it is down here, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> all they really have to do is show identification like we do. but yeah, also a way to make more money. we are giving free rides to non account holders. we cant continue doing that at theses rates.


I don't know about you but when I signed up they did a background check that required my social as well. Few pax are going to submit to a background check to use an app. That's why I said pull the credit file to identify a pax though many won't do that either since it dings your credit. And if you want to get down to it we can't afford to take ANYONE at these rates hence why I stopped driving altogether.


----------



## jaydeedub85

Pretty dumb of you to be driving being a single mom of 2 kids, die in a car accident and kids have no parent. Sorry to be frank, but...I know I would not be doing this ridesharing gig with kids or even if I was married.


----------



## D Town

jaydeedub85 said:


> Pretty dumb of you to be driving being a single mom of 2 kids, die in a car accident and kids have no parent. Sorry to be frank, but...I know I would not be doing this ridesharing gig with kids or even if I was married.


Truth is you don't know a thing about what this woman's circumstances are nor is she obliged to share them. If someone comes to this forum and does even a cursory browsing of it they KNOW what a ripoff driving at all is right now so I give anyone on this forum whose still driving the benefit of the doubt that its either surge only or truly the only option at the moment that will be replaced at the first opportunity. Telling someone their stupid for getting money - however little that might be - in a legal fashion when they have few other options to feed themselves and their kids tells us more about the type of person YOU are than them. Every job that requires you to set foot outside your front door carries the risk of death. How about you lay off.


----------



## evannacooper

jaydeedub85 said:


> Pretty dumb of you to be driving being a single mom of 2 kids, die in a car accident and kids have no parent. Sorry to be frank, but...I know I would not be doing this ridesharing gig with kids or even if I was married.


You calling me dumb? Ooh, pat yourself on the back for that one, you deserve it.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

evannacooper said:


> So yeah, single mom. I work nights exclusively but slowly adding in hours in the afternoon now that my sister is able to watch the kids for me.
> 
> I don't like to talk about my looks....but I was brought up to look my best no matter what it is I do. That being said I still dress modestly, I'm not bad to look at...I absolutely abhor compliments when I am ubering, but I tolerate it. I'm probably the nicest person you will ever meet, albeit I cuss like a sailor and have a dry...sometimes innapropriate sense of humor around the more lax pax( hey that rhymed). Of course I always keep it professional otherwise.
> 
> Every now and then I get drunk frat boy, overprivilaged, and spoiled pax...and occasional dirty old men that think their money is warrant to speak to people however they wish. They always start off with something like "oh, you're pretty but you're ubering at night. Single mother, right? Baby daddy out of the picture, I bet you put out...how much do I have to pay to get you to party with us/come up to the hotel? You could use the money I bet." and of course, "everyone has a price." I've been offered as much as $1500. Just blatant disrespect.
> 
> Now I know yall are thinking, "one star their asses and kick them out, report them, don't you know what you are getting into? This is dangerous. You don't belong here, etc, etc. " Firstly, I will not go into detail but I do not have options. I work nights, thats my only option for the time being. I've been doing delivery for years and know houston well, I've been an independent ic driver so I know how the game is played. I actually prefer being independent. I work nights, and I know what that entails. Crazy people and these dudes high on liquid courage among other things.
> 
> Not complaining, just venting and sharing my experiences so far. If there are female drivers out there with similar issues, I hope you find solace in the fact that you are not alone. I honestly love my job, these jerks that treat me like shit aint nothing to me. It hurts a little but they will never know that because I will never break face and let my guard down. When they get to talking their shit I'm just like "On a normal sober day, you wouldnt even dare come up to me on the street. I am here to drive you to where you need to go. want to listen to your music? cool. want to bs about politics? Fine. Need to stop and smoke a cig, go through the drive thru? no problem as long as the meter is running. I ain't here to put up with your bs just cause you are paying for a ride, because trust me...you ain't doing me any favors, now where do you need to go?" Boom...the do a 180 and I get my respect back. Sometimes I even get a nice enjoyable conversation for the reminder of the trip and even a Thank You!! Crazy right?
> 
> I still maintain 5 stars and my dignity to date. Thing is, as belligerent and high as some of these guys are....they aint stupid. They know damn well that I have every right to talk them back into their place even though I don't make enough money and I am struggling. It hurts them because they think they can get away with it....but I hold the power. In the end, they know They are one more stupid comment away from a lawsuit or me putting us in a ditch and them in jail with a side of mace in face if they touch me. Don't get me wrong, I don't go looking for trouble. I do what I can to diffuse the more persistent ones, because in the end putting them in their place isn't worth getting my ass beat.
> 
> Despite all of this, I love my damn job. I'll keep it until I find my next gig. These people that talk trash...they are worthless piles of cow chips and I honestly find it amusing.
> 
> Rant over.


In my limited experience,
Initial introductions can set the tone for the ride

After a bad experience with 6 very drunk guys,
piling in the back,
being too rough with my seats,
etc

I started introducing myself, especially to larger, rowdier crowds
I turn around -- HI, I'm CD.
Eye contact.
Maybe a request - always professional stuff - would you be sure to put on your seatbelt? is
Thank you so much
or, where are you going? I'll make sure we get there. 
Or, whatever....
Just something to set up the parameters -

Once I've introduced myself...in their eyes, I'm a person, with a name, an identity of sorts

Not always...sometimes I play the friend, occasionally the silent partner. Depends on the pax
In any case...whenever I feel the need,
I make it clear that I'm an actual person, a professional with professional concerns, and that I have respect for them and for the professionalism of the situation.

Clears up any problems so far.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Obviously there are going to be some real dbags out there. Don't let them make you start assuming all guys are like that.

Also, it's one thing for a guy to disrespect you, it's another thing to get upset when they give you a flattering respectful compliment. Not saying that happened here but when it happens.


----------



## negeorgia

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Good points and so true. Let's see how long it takes Uncle Sam to fix it...


Fix it or ruin it? Governments are raking it in with fuel tax on the Uber driver fuel purchases.


----------



## evannacooper

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> In my limited experience,
> Initial introductions can set the tone for the ride
> 
> After a bad experience with 6 very drunk guys,
> piling in the back,
> being too rough with my seats,
> etc
> 
> I started introducing myself, especially to larger, rowdier crowds
> I turn around -- HI, I'm CD.
> Eye contact.
> Maybe a request - always professional stuff - would you be sure to put on your seatbelt? is
> Thank you so much
> or, where are you going? I'll make sure we get there.
> Or, whatever....
> Just something to set up the parameters -
> 
> Once I've introduced myself...in their eyes, I'm a person, with a name, an identity of sorts
> 
> Not always...sometimes I play the friend, occasionally the silent partner. Depends on the pax
> In any case...whenever I feel the need,
> I make it clear that I'm an actual person, a professional with professional concerns, and that I have respect for them and for the professionalism of the situation.
> 
> Clears up any problems so far.


YES. This is pretty much the best way to do it. My thing is those people who throw money around and keep going after I've told them no. Sometimes you have to say something, other times its best to be polite and get them there to avoid confrontation. Only 3 guys so far that I have had to be firm with in the way I first described. My story is basically a declaration on who I am and how I feel, and letting people know they are not alone in these situations. You hit the nail right on the head, that is how situations should be handled.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

(Edited out post because poster feels such comments are left to professionals in the field.)


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Im a guy who finds driving night shifts unbearable at times. Sometimes it is downright dangerous ... Get out while you still can ... It's a bs job ...


----------



## negeorgia

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The reason im predicting a major announcement from the IRS is simple;
> Uber pays no withholding to them. No Workmens Comp, no FICA, no Medicare.
> Nothing! All of a sudden our fat greedy govt is gonna have to PAY 1099 contractors en masse without having recieved a dime.
> This AINT gonna fly.
> U.S.A.- un-free since 1913.


Agree with all this except govt not getting a dime, fuel tax revenues are growing.


----------



## uber strike

D Town said:


> I don't know about you but when I signed up they did a background check that required my social as well. Few pax are going to submit to a background check to use an app. That's why I said pull the credit file to identify a pax though many won't do that either since it dings your credit. And if you want to get down to it we can't afford to take ANYONE at these rates hence why I stopped driving altogether.


I stopped driving too. This is for people that are still driving for peanuts. we have to fight uber until they start considering drivers. but yeah they do do background checks on the drivers and not the customers. And you're right there probably would be no customers if they had to go through all that. But the truth remains they do not do background checks on the customers and we are at risk because of it.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

uber strike said:


> I stopped driving too. This is for people that are still driving for peanuts. we have to fight uber until they start considering drivers. but yeah they do do background checks on the drivers and not the customers. And you're right there probably would be no customers if they had to go through all that. But the truth remains they do not do background checks on the customers and we are at risk because of it.


(Edited out comments that poster views as more appropriate to be coming from others.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

evannacooper said:


> No sir, not at all. Thats exactly what it is down here, thanks for the compliment.


(Edited out comments because it is not poster's intention to feed on inter-state emotional rivalry.)


----------



## uber strike

evannacooper said:


> You calling me dumb? Ooh, pat yourself on the back for that one, you deserve it.


you're not dumb. But he is right if you go ubering at night. It's a major risk because of drunks and drug addicts that you are allowing in your car. And because there are drunks out on the street driving.


----------



## uber strike

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But UberSelect, UberSUV, UberBlack, with those driving options drivers can still make some money in most cities.


there will still be uber X platform no matter what. you cant just think about yourself because you're making money. Eventually uber will hit you too. Hitler went for the Jews thenhe went after Poland. Then he went after Belgium. Russia. France. Great Britain...you can't sit back and think uber is not coming for you.


----------



## negeorgia

evannacooper said:


> ... Those terribly sad people that try to solicit or talk down to me are a drop in the ocean of awesome people who enjoy ubering because of drivers like me...


Glad that it is rare, cause your title to this thread sounds like it is constant.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

uber strike said:


> there will still be uber X platform no matter what. you cant just think about yourself because you're making money. Eventually uber will hit you too. Hitler went for the Jews thenhe went after Poland. Then he went after Belgium. Russia. France. Great Britain...you can't sit back and think uber is not coming for you.


(Edit: Post deleted by poster because it is in poster's views that there are other more qualified, paid personal advisors that can render their opinion on such matters.)


----------



## SECOTIME

Uber will say due to increased demand it seems we've found the perfect rate to keep you busy

Rates stay low


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

(Edit: Post deleted by poster because it is in poster's view that such industrywide comment should be left to professional writers on this topic.).


----------



## SECOTIME

What is this surge you speak of?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

With low rates, surges happen more often and last longer. It's supply and demand forces at work.

With low rates, many drivers stay off app. Surges happen more frequently than before, and last longer than before.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Come here and seek all the sympathy you want, don't know how that's going to change anything for you. But hey, congrats on being an attractive female?


----------



## maxista

In my experience, it can be just as bad, if not worse, being a decent looking guy. I've had 3 occasions now of girls coming on to me, and then when things didn't go their way, they reported to Uber that I was "inappropriate with them". Uber has treated each incident in such a way, that I felt like I was abuser when it was just the opposite. 

This phenomenon can be so bad, I've even had a girl claim that I was "sexually abusing" her while she drunkenly called the cops after I kicked her out of my car for trying to pack 7 college kids in my 4 door sedan. I now have a dash cam to protect me from such situations. You're not the only one out there suffering from twisted, aggressive manipulative behavior. I've had women falsely accuse me of inappropriate behavior, which Uber responds to by sending me veiled threats and automated texts and emails that say I've been reported for "inappropriate comments and/or touching" (you'd thing they would separate the two). I've had guys and transsexuals proposition me, I've had a woman try to force me to kiss her while sitting in the front seat, I've had multiple people puke in my car, I've had passengers cancel the ride as soon as they get in and try to rip me off and when I called them out they made a scene and acted like I was doing something wrong... you name it, I've lived it. I'm 3100 rides deep and I've pretty much seen it all. 

All I have to say to you is this: Uber doesn't care. Most of the passengers don't care. We're an easy target for them and they resent us, because in American culture, as soon as you spend a little bit of money, the consumer is king and feels entitled to acting and doing whatever he well pleases. It's bullshit. American people are really screwed up.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience.
Feel free to PM me.
As one of the leaders among Uber drivers, I would be willing to meet up some time and sit down with you to discuss some of these issues. TGI Fridays and Chipotle are both near my route, usually available Fri/Sat evenings around 7pm.


----------



## JimS

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/evannacooper: A FEATURED
> THREAD on only your 2nd Try.
> O U T S T A N D I N G !


Hey - where were you when I was the first to get TWO featured threads? LOL


----------



## D Town

negeorgia said:


> Fix it or ruin it? Governments are raking it in with fuel tax on the Uber driver fuel purchases.


Raking it in? The fuel tax doesn't cover the damage done and hasn't in a long time. A quick glance at google will give you a slew of articles on the subject. Our infrastructure is falling apart. The fuel tax brings in about $30 billion a year and we need about $500 or $600 billion dollars to even make a dent in the crap we've been putting off so to say "the government is raking it in" is like saying the guy whose house is falling apart and is living on his credit cards is raking it in.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/taxanal...rk-because-politicians-broke-it/#66291db1c404


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> I stopped driving too. This is for people that are still driving for peanuts. we have to fight uber until they start considering drivers. but yeah they do do background checks on the drivers and not the customers. And you're right there probably would be no customers if they had to go through all that. But the truth remains they do not do background checks on the customers and we are at risk because of it.


I know of no business available to the public that background checks all or even a portion of its customers. If you're that afraid of EVERYONE then you have other issues and need to give up any idea of working with the public at all.


----------



## cleansafepolite

maxista said:


> In my experience, it can be just as bad, if not worse, being a decent looking guy. I've had 3 occasions now of girls coming on to me, and then when things didn't go their way, they reported to Uber that I was "inappropriate with them". Uber has treated each incident in such a way, that I felt like I was abuser when it was just the opposite.
> 
> This phenomenon can be so bad, I've even had a girl claim that I was "sexually abusing" her while she drunkenly called the cops after I kicked her out of my car for trying to pack 7 college kids in my 4 door sedan. I now have a dash cam to protect me from such situations. You're not the only one out there suffering from twisted, aggressive manipulative behavior. I've had women falsely accuse me of inappropriate behavior, which Uber responds to by sending me veiled threats and automated texts and emails that say I've been reported for "inappropriate comments and/or touching" (you'd thing they would separate the two). I've had guys and transsexuals proposition me, I've had a woman try to force me to kiss her while sitting in the front seat, I've had multiple people puke in my car, I've had passengers cancel the ride as soon as they get in and try to rip me off and when I called them out they made a scene and acted like I was doing something wrong... you name it, I've lived it. I'm 3100 rides deep and I've pretty much seen it all.
> 
> All I have to say to you is this: Uber doesn't care. Most of the passengers don't care. We're an easy target for them and they resent us, because in American culture, as soon as you spend a little bit of money, the consumer is king and feels entitled to acting and doing whatever he well pleases. It's bullshit. American people are really screwed up.


 Ive been noticing this as well, mostly from the cougars...what seems to work with them when they are talking really dirty to me. Is to some how mention problems im having with my bills, or how i dont even have nice clothing for dates...most will just stop at this point, some will persist and even begin touching after this...saying thinks like.."I can make your life easier"....you know what it doesnt happen...in the morning they send you on your way covered in baby oil...baby oil and tears...tears of shame....yep.. 1 star for them.


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I love visiting Texas. She embodies American grand spirits in all forms possible.


If you're talking about its people then yes. Stay away from the politicians...Their an embarrassment.



uber strike said:


> there will still be uber X platform no matter what. you cant just think about yourself because you're making money. Eventually uber will hit you too. Hitler went for the Jews thenhe went after Poland. Then he went after Belgium. Russia. France. Great Britain...you can't sit back and think uber is not coming for you.


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> IMHO even Uber knows the rates in many cities are way too low. With such rates, surges will "adjust" the rates to market equilibrium prices.
> 
> Either way, whether the published rates are reasonably priced or too low, with surges, drivers in the long run end up getting about the same earnings.
> 
> The question then becomes, does Uber want to set the published fare rates closer to the market equilibrium prices, or does Uber want surges to take care of that job for them.


I just don't see that. I suppose only time and watching the app will tell but I doubt the surges will be longer or any more real with these lower rates. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

JimS said:


> Hey - where were you when I was the first to get TWO featured threads? LOL


JimS: My Congratulations to evannacooper was predicated upon the FACT that it was her 2nd Thread....it was the 46th Thread of Yours that earned "Featured" Status. BTW: Who determines WHICH Threads are Deemed "Featured"?


----------



## JimS

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> JimS: My Congratulations to evannacooper was predicated upon the FACT that it was her 2nd Thread....it was the 46th Thread of Yours that earned "Featured" Status. BTW: Who determines WHICH Threads are Deemed "Featured"?


Indeed, a Bison-worthy event! It is, in fact, well deserved and well earned. Yeah - it took me over 46 threads and 1,000 posts to get anywhere. LOL

I suppose the moderators decide...


----------



## UberXking

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> JimS: My Congratulations to evannacooper was predicated upon the FACT that it was her 2nd Thread....it was the 46th Thread of Yours that earned "Featured" Status. BTW: Who determines WHICH Threads are Deemed "Featured"?


just glanced at the rant. Haven't researched the supposed writer. Who out there is ok with letting a pax cruise a drive through, smoke a cigarette etc. I say male Uber employee imho


----------



## naplestom75

evannacooper said:


> So yeah, single mom. I work nights exclusively but slowly adding in hours in the afternoon now that my sister is able to watch the kids for me.
> 
> I don't like to talk about my looks....but I was brought up to look my best no matter what it is I do. That being said I still dress modestly, I'm not bad to look at...I absolutely abhor compliments when I am ubering, but I tolerate it. I'm probably the nicest person you will ever meet, albeit I cuss like a sailor and have a dry...sometimes innapropriate sense of humor around the more lax pax( hey that rhymed). Of course I always keep it professional otherwise.
> 
> Every now and then I get drunk frat boy, overprivilaged, and spoiled pax...and occasional dirty old men that think their money is warrant to speak to people however they wish. They always start off with something like "oh, you're pretty but you're ubering at night. Single mother, right? Baby daddy out of the picture, I bet you put out...how much do I have to pay to get you to party with us/come up to the hotel? You could use the money I bet." and of course, "everyone has a price." I've been offered as much as $1500. Just blatant disrespect.
> 
> Now I know yall are thinking, "one star their asses and kick them out, report them, don't you know what you are getting into? This is dangerous. You don't belong here, etc, etc. " Firstly, I will not go into detail but I do not have options. I work nights, thats my only option for the time being. I've been doing delivery for years and know houston well, I've been an independent ic driver so I know how the game is played. I actually prefer being independent. I work nights, and I know what that entails. Crazy people and these dudes high on liquid courage among other things.
> 
> Not complaining, just venting and sharing my experiences so far. If there are female drivers out there with similar issues, I hope you find solace in the fact that you are not alone. I honestly love my job, these jerks that treat me like shit aint nothing to me. It hurts a little but they will never know that because I will never break face and let my guard down. When they get to talking their shit I'm just like "On a normal sober day, you wouldnt even dare come up to me on the street. I am here to drive you to where you need to go. want to listen to your music? cool. want to bs about politics? Fine. Need to stop and smoke a cig, go through the drive thru? no problem as long as the meter is running. I ain't here to put up with your bs just cause you are paying for a ride, because trust me...you ain't doing me any favors, now where do you need to go?" Boom...the do a 180 and I get my respect back. Sometimes I even get a nice enjoyable conversation for the reminder of the trip and even a Thank You!! Crazy right?
> 
> I still maintain 5 stars and my dignity to date. Thing is, as belligerent and high as some of these guys are....they aint stupid. They know damn well that I have every right to talk them back into their place even though I don't make enough money and I am struggling. It hurts them because they think they can get away with it....but I hold the power. In the end, they know They are one more stupid comment away from a lawsuit or me putting us in a ditch and them in jail with a side of mace in face if they touch me. Don't get me wrong, I don't go looking for trouble. I do what I can to diffuse the more persistent ones, because in the end putting them in their place isn't worth getting my ass beat.
> 
> Despite all of this, I love my damn job. I'll keep it until I find my next gig. These people that talk trash...they are worthless piles of cow chips and I honestly find it amusing.
> 
> Rant over.


This thread is featured now?


----------



## evannacooper

negeorgia said:


> Glad that it is rare, cause your title to this thread sounds like it is constant.


The persistant incentive to earn some cash on the side by going home with someone is rare, but compliments and flirtatation is common. I can deal with that. I wrote my rant the day after I got offered the $1500 because this dude went as far as whipping out bills. Like yes, you went through all the trouble of taking your wallet so now I'm just OBLIGATED to go upstairs with you. No, just no, we are here...get out.


itsablackmarket said:


> Come here and seek all the sympathy you want, don't know how that's going to change anything for you. But hey, congrats on being an attractive female?


First of all, I am not explaining myself to you...because you don't pay my bills sweetheart. I will however, remind you that this is a forum. People come here share stories, advice, etc. That is what forums are all about. I did my rant, it felt good to vent and hear what others have to say. While what you had to say was negative and condescending to me, You have every right to share your opinion, and you did. Cool.


----------



## evannacooper

maxista said:


> In my experience, it can be just as bad, if not worse, being a decent looking guy. I've had 3 occasions now of girls coming on to me, and then when things didn't go their way, they reported to Uber that I was "inappropriate with them". Uber has treated each incident in such a way, that I felt like I was abuser when it was just the opposite.
> 
> This phenomenon can be so bad, I've even had a girl claim that I was "sexually abusing" her while she drunkenly called the cops after I kicked her out of my car for trying to pack 7 college kids in my 4 door sedan. I now have a dash cam to protect me from such situations. You're not the only one out there suffering from twisted, aggressive manipulative behavior. I've had women falsely accuse me of inappropriate behavior, which Uber responds to by sending me veiled threats and automated texts and emails that say I've been reported for "inappropriate comments and/or touching" (you'd thing they would separate the two). I've had guys and transsexuals proposition me, I've had a woman try to force me to kiss her while sitting in the front seat, I've had multiple people puke in my car, I've had passengers cancel the ride as soon as they get in and try to rip me off and when I called them out they made a scene and acted like I was doing something wrong... you name it, I've lived it. I'm 3100 rides deep and I've pretty much seen it all.
> 
> All I have to say to you is this: Uber doesn't care. Most of the passengers don't care. We're an easy target for them and they resent us, because in American culture, as soon as you spend a little bit of money, the consumer is king and feels entitled to acting and doing whatever he well pleases. It's bullshit. American people are really screwed up.


My experiences I posted are specifically about me being a female. My personal opinion though, is I don't believe man or woman should have to go through stuff like that. Just because you are male, doesn't mean you have to deal with a female harassing you. I totally agree.


----------



## D Town

maxista said:


> In my experience, it can be just as bad, if not worse, being a decent looking guy. I've had 3 occasions now of girls coming on to me, and then when things didn't go their way, they reported to Uber that I was "inappropriate with them". Uber has treated each incident in such a way, that I felt like I was abuser when it was just the opposite.
> 
> This phenomenon can be so bad, I've even had a girl claim that I was "sexually abusing" her while she drunkenly called the cops after I kicked her out of my car for trying to pack 7 college kids in my 4 door sedan. I now have a dash cam to protect me from such situations. You're not the only one out there suffering from twisted, aggressive manipulative behavior. I've had women falsely accuse me of inappropriate behavior, which Uber responds to by sending me veiled threats and automated texts and emails that say I've been reported for "inappropriate comments and/or touching" (you'd thing they would separate the two). I've had guys and transsexuals proposition me, I've had a woman try to force me to kiss her while sitting in the front seat, I've had multiple people puke in my car, I've had passengers cancel the ride as soon as they get in and try to rip me off and when I called them out they made a scene and acted like I was doing something wrong... you name it, I've lived it. I'm 3100 rides deep and I've pretty much seen it all.
> 
> All I have to say to you is this: Uber doesn't care. Most of the passengers don't care. We're an easy target for them and they resent us, because in American culture, as soon as you spend a little bit of money, the consumer is king and feels entitled to acting and doing whatever he well pleases. It's bullshit. American people are really screwed up.


To a point, you are correct however the VAST majority of people I run across are decent. That doesn't mean that there aren't scum bags out there looking to hurt you. There are and unfortunately a lot of those scum bags don't wear a neon sign that says "I'm a lying piece of ****". They are well dressed, well groomed, highly educated, and good looking people and they are used to playing the victim and getting their way especially if the people their victimizing is none of those things. From day one of my Ubering I had a dash camera and was pricing a body camera - which I STILL might get. Unfortunate that its necessary but it absolutely is. I fully believe in protecting myself in every way be that with something last resort like a firearm - God forbid - or with a camera and video footage. Protect yourself.


----------



## D Town

driverco said:


> if you drive nights you either driving drunks, prostitutes, or dealers less than 10% of rides are legal if you count the drunks would technically be breaking law if they drove #ubersuperbowlstrike


Jesus, Denver must SUCK...

I drove mostly nights and nothing most of my riders did told me they were doing anything illegal. I'm not much into just looking at people and labeling them criminals because they set there own bed times.

If you're going to count people who WOULD be breaking the law under another circumstance then you have to toss in every minor with an adult, every pax with a suspended license, every pax WITHOUT a license period, and every pax going home for some medical treatment and whose still under the influence of some legal drug. Stretching reality like this can give you some ridiculous outcomes hence why I deal in what's real and verifiable where ever possible.


----------



## negeorgia

evannacooper said:


> The persistant incentive to earn some cash on the side by going home with someone is rare, but compliments and flirtatation is common. I can deal with that. I wrote my rant the day after I got offered the $1500 because this dude went as far as whipping out bills. Like yes, you went through all the trouble of taking your wallet so now I'm just OBLIGATED to go upstairs with you. No, just no, we are here...get out.


You may have already stated that you did more than 1* him. I hope Uber does deactivate him and he is fortunate to have had you for a driver. A. Some would have pulled a gun and taken his cash. B. Some would have gone inside and validated his mindset of buying and using women. Thank you for sharing your story and you are not trash. I hope that you are saving some of your earnings to improve your financial breathing room, cause life is better with breathing room.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> If you're talking about its people then yes. Stay away from the politicians...Their an embarrassment.


Right on target.


----------



## negeorgia

D Town said:


> Raking it in? The fuel tax doesn't cover the damage done and hasn't in a long time. A quick glance at google will give you a slew of articles on the subject. Our infrastructure is falling apart. The fuel tax brings in about $30 billion a year and we need about $500 or $600 billion dollars to even make a dent in the crap we've been putting off so to say "the government is raking it in" is like saying the guy whose house is falling apart and is living on his credit cards is raking it in.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/taxanal...rk-because-politicians-broke-it/#66291db1c404


Just saying uber drivers are not tax evaders 100% of the time. You are welcome to point out as many big government failures as you wish, I will agree with them all. Your house falling apart and credit card financed living expenses is a well thought out example of living for the moment and ignoring the future. Sort of like ubering with a car payment and not having a car replacement savings plan.


----------



## evannacooper

negeorgia said:


> You may have already stated that you did more than 1* him. I hope Uber does deactivate him and he is fortunate to have had you for a driver. A. Some would have pulled a gun and taken his cash. B. Some would have gone inside and validated his mindset of buying and using women. Thank you for sharing your story and you are not trash. I hope that you are saving some of your earnings to improve your financial breathing room, cause life is better with breathing room.


Yes, before the rate cuts I was able to save. Currently looking for the next best thing.


----------



## D Town

driverco said:


> take away the drunks and 90% of rides 10pm-4am is all illegal business whether u wanna see it or not of course most aren't gonna tell you what they doing, anyhoo I've only driven nights once I like to wake up early for my sqwauk box on CNBC to listen to a whole mother breed of criminals... Denver is great a truly free state.


If you want to see folks that are out after 10pm as criminals that's your God given - and constitutionally protected - right. Silly me, I was working under the assumption that people in Denver aren't that different from people in Dallas but with your assurance that 90% of the people that come out at night there are criminals I had to rethink that. I mean I don't live there and you do so maybe the city burns every night and I'm just ignorant to it. Thanks for the eye opener. I personally wouldn't live in a place with that level of criminality and I'll make sure to steer clear.

On that note, I live in Dallas and have for decades. I also have a pretty good eye for spotting people up to shady crap since its kinda been a focal point of my career for many years now. Of the thousands of rides I gave at night most of them we're people trying to get home after partying/event or going to a party/event or going to or from work. That was 95% of my 9pm to 3am work. Nothing criminal about it really.

I shall give you the benefit of the doubt and go with your assumption that people in Denver can not be trusted after 10pm since you live there. Since I live in Dallas and you do not you're just going to have to do the same for me and my first hand observations. Glad we could come to a consensus.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> If you want to see folks that are out after 10pm as criminals that's your God given - and constitutionally protected - right. Silly me, I was working under the assumption that people in Denver aren't that different from people in Dallas but with your assurance that 90% of the people that come out at night there are criminals I had to rethink that. I mean I don't live there and you do so maybe the city burns every night and I'm just ignorant to it. Thanks for the eye opener. I personally wouldn't live in a place with that level of criminality and I'll make sure to steer clear.
> 
> On that note, I live in Dallas and have for decades. I also have a pretty good eye for spotting people up to shady crap since its kinda been a focal point of my career for many years now. Of the thousands of rides I gave at night most of them we're people trying to get home after partying/event or going to a party/event or going to or from work. That was 95% of my 9pm to 3am work. Nothing criminal about it really.
> 
> I shall give you the benefit of the doubt and go with your assumption that people in Denver can not be trusted after 10pm since you live there. Since I live in Dallas and you do not you're just going to have to do the same for me and my first hand observations. Glad we could come to a consensus.


(Poster deleted the post due to over sharing of personal experience.)


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I am out there running errands and shopping when streets, highways, and places are the least crowded. And that usually means evenings, sometimes past 11 a.m. or even later. With a lot of grocery stores, convenience stores, drug stores, and gas stations open 24/7, it makes it that much convenient and efficient to get things done. Once in a full moon I had to grocery shop or buy something from the drug store or pump gas during the daytime, especially during late afternoon after work hours...boy, I will try my best to avoid losing time waiting in the lines of people or cars!


That is the BEST time to go shopping. No crowds, little waiting, usually no screaming kids...just you and the stock people who are just trying to do their jobs and have absolutely no interest in interacting with you if they can help it...and some times some randomly dressed weirdos but those are part of the fun


----------



## Uberchampion

Girl...you do you!


----------



## itsablackmarket

evannacooper said:


> The persistant incentive to earn some cash on the side by going home with someone is rare, but compliments and flirtatation is common. I can deal with that. I wrote my rant the day after I got offered the $1500 because this dude went as far as whipping out bills. Like yes, you went through all the trouble of taking your wallet so now I'm just OBLIGATED to go upstairs with you. No, just no, we are here...get out.
> 
> First of all, I am not explaining myself to you...because you don't pay my bills sweetheart. I will however, remind you that this is a forum. People come here share stories, advice, etc. That is what forums are all about. I did my rant, it felt good to vent and hear what others have to say. While what you had to say was negative and condescending to me, You have every right to share your opinion, and you did. Cool.


My point is don't think anyone here got any more or less respect than you driving for Uber. It's not something you're going to be respected for doing. Doesn't matter who you are, anyone driving for these rates are going to be treated subhuman. It will come across in different ways depending who you are, but it will happen somehow. No one should be driving for this company. Please do yourself a favor and speed up your search. Uber markets itself as being respectable, but once it's just you and the pax in the car, you both know it's a joke, and it's a terrible feeling to have to call that a source of income.


----------



## sellkatsell44

negeorgia said:


> Glad that it is rare, cause your title to this thread sounds like it is constant.


thread title should be,

single, mom of 2, 28, fabulous paxs so far but now i got a few a*holes treatin' me like trash...

it is kind of funny how some threads here, drivers report passengers canceling the ride (suspecting it is because of their avatar) or, will cancel once they rollup with their mug.

or about how passengers may care how drivers are dressed.

i never said anything but i never noticed my driver's face, or attire (because that makes me sound bad).

But today, I had a really bad burn/infection on one ear, clearly visible because I pulled all my hair onto the other side...and the driver didn't notice per our conversation.

Do you guys really put that much stock into folks' physical appearance and attire? Or I guess I am just the oddball.


----------



## USArmy31B30

Post a picture of you or I call this "trolling"!!! j/k

Sad but you and other TNC women gets harassed on a daily bases... My suggestion, drive early in the morning and don't drive pass 2100... Good Luck!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

(Poster deleted post due to over sharing of personal observation.)


----------



## Sacto Burbs

graphicgenie said:


> Tell them your husband is fighting our war in iraq and u gotta care for ur family. Place a fake army picture of ur hubby on ur dash


Don't tell anyone anything about your personal life , ever. Throw their questions back at them and talk sports or news. It is a crucial art.


----------



## sellkatsell44

USArmy31B30 said:


> Post a picture of you or I call this "trolling"!!! j/k
> 
> Sad but you and other TNC women gets harassed on a daily bases... My suggestion, drive early in the morning and don't drive pass 2100... Good Luck!


meh, you can call me a troll if you'd like but yeah



ClevelandUberRider said:


> That's her pic alright. Or at least from the same person whose pics were interchanged over the last two months or so that I have been reading her posts.


what ClevelandUberRider said.

and the pic i have now can't be found anywhere else on the web b/c it came straight from my camera roll


----------



## 20yearsdriving

To touchy to comment 
May the force be with you 
It's a tough bussiness


----------



## D Town

Sacto Burbs said:


> Don't tell anyone anything about your personal life , ever. Throw their questions back at them and talk sports or news. It is a crucial art.


Naaa, why deflect and risk offending the oh so touchy pax? Just straight up lie to them if they ask personal questions. How are they going to know and they still get to feel special.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

I'm neither of those
Single mom with 2 kids and I get treated like crap too, what gives ..

When you work in public service, you realize ppl are not very nice


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I'm neither of those
> Single mom with 2 kids and I get treated like crap too, what gives ..
> 
> When you work in public service, you realize ppl are not very nice


Please don't lose hope on humanity yet. Always go into the world each day knowing that half of the people you meet will be amazing individuals and the other half you can live without. Carrying this view with you every day will allow you to: (A) never get upset with any a-hole (because 50% is a high percentage); and (B) never lose hope on humanity because the other half of the people you meet daily will remind you that there are still nice and caring people out there.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Please don't lose hope on humanity yet. Always go into the world each day knowing that half of the people you meet will be amazing individuals and the other half you can live without. Carrying this view with you every day will allow you to: (A) never get upset with any a-hole (because 50% is a high percentage); and (B) never lose hope on humanity because the other half of the people you meet daily will remind you that there are still nice and caring people out there.


Thanks for the reply, I've been dealing with the public long enough not to care by now... I do my job well and don't expect much from some ppl... Just trying to tell the op its them its not you


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Thanks for the reply, I've been dealing with the public long enough not to care by now... I do my job well and don't expect much from some ppl... Just trying to tell the op its them its not you


Understood.


----------



## sellkatsell44

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Thanks for the reply, I've been dealing with the public long enough not to care by now... I do my job well and don't expect much from some ppl... Just trying to tell the op its them its not you


Key to life: ask for everything, expect nothing.


----------



## lechuzapunker

D Town said:


> I have a feeling you're the type of person she's talking about...
> 
> Why would she want to do this? She likes being an IC and even stated that she doesn't like compliments on her looks while driving but you think she'd be more comfortable in a job where most of it is focused on her looks?


Wow You are so focus on her looks and don't understand that there is more of her than just the way she looks, which is the point of her rant.


----------



## sellkatsell44

noshodee said:


> I'm curious to how you look. post a pic of yourself.


I'm thinking this is the quote you meant to do.

I mean, on the Internet things can be taken in so many different ways. I think how folks read it speaks volumes of themselves (this is not a pos or neg stance btw or directly, as it's more of an overall observation).

It could be genuine curiousity.

That said, is it better to be someone whose pretty by society's standards (or within that population subset) or someone who is disfigured. To get teased and hit on or verbally attacked and made to feel grotesque and possibly have violent acts or pranks just because kids are stupid like that?

I don't think either. The thing is, most folks have things they have to deal with. Is it fair? Hah. No. Are you the only one? No.

But OP just wants to rant, I think her text presets what she's already thinking in her head--that some of you i****s will think she's bragging and trying to grab attention.

Carry on.

Edit to ****


----------



## D Town

lechuzapunker said:


> Wow You are so focus on her looks and don't understand that there is more of her than just the way she looks, which is the point of her rant.


....are...are you talking to me?


----------



## evannacooper

In regards to how I get treated by pax: Yeah, the negative experiences are few and far between...but it didn't just randomly start to happen. I recognized within the first two weeks how it was going to be. Like I said I have been driving forever and know what areas to stick to and which to stay away from. What I notice is that its the privilaged ones that are more inclined to just be disrespectful and say whatever they want. I know its not suprising, actually...it makes sense. They literally think they can "afford" to act however they wish. Look at the two drivers on the news that got attacked, one...a CEO, and the other, a doctor.

In regards to the forum, My title and my rant was emotionally fueled and I know what I meant...some of you understood and leveled with me...others clearly interpreted it differently. This is what forums all about. I've been through a lot of crap, and I will never break face on what my situation is...because had I had better options...I would not even be here.... If I couldn't handle this gig, I would not be Ubering still...if I didn't have the pax that I have and earn the money that I earn....I would have went somewhere else awhile ago. Uber gave me just enough freedom and income on top of the side stuff I do working from home to enable me to save and give my kids more of the things they need and love...I am also a lot more confident and stronger than I used to be. The struggle makes you who you are. I am proud of how I have handeled things so far and I expect all reactions to what I have said. I will keep moving forward and find the next gig. There is literally nothing on this earth that would make me regret my experience with Uber after I find something better and drop it because I have had a lot of fun with it. I am glad to be off the endless list of people who hate their job. With any company, there are drawbacks and you figure out how to play the game...then play yours better.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

evannacooper said:


> In regards to how I get treated by pax: Yeah, the negative experiences are few and far between...but it didn't just randomly start to happen. I recognized within the first two weeks how it was going to be. Like I said I have been driving forever and know what areas to stick to and which to stay away from. What I notice is that its the privilaged ones that are more inclined to just be disrespectful and say whatever they want. I know its not suprising, actually...it makes sense. They literally think they can "afford" to act however they wish. Look at the two drivers on the news that got attacked, one...a CEO, and the other, a doctor.
> 
> In regards to the forum, My title and my rant was emotionally fueled and I know what I meant...some of you understood and leveled with me...others clearly interpreted it differently. This is what forums all about. I've been through a lot of crap, and I will never break face on what my situation is...because had I had better options...I would not even be here.... If I couldn't handle this gig, I would not be Ubering still...if I didn't have the pax that I have and earn the money that I earn....I would have went somewhere else awhile ago. Uber gave me just enough freedom and income on top of the side stuff I do working from home to enable me to save and give my kids more of the things they need and love...I am also a lot more confident and stronger than I used to be. The struggle makes you who you are. I am proud of how I have handeled things so far and I expect all reactions to what I have said. I will keep moving forward and find the next gig. There is literally nothing on this earth that would make me regret my experience with Uber after I find something better and drop it because I have had a lot of fun with it. I am glad to be off the endless list of people who hate their job. With any company, there are drawbacks and you figure out how to play the game...then play yours better.


Good luck in your endeavors. Drive safe!


----------



## evannacooper

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Good luck in your endeavors. Drive safe!


Stay safe and Good luck to you and everyone here as well! I truly hope all of us go on to bigger and better things. Much love.


----------



## Robertk

Dear OP

You don't mind if I use the word 'dear', do you? I wouldn't want to offend you. It's clear from your rant that poorly chosen words or perhaps a clumsy pass or flirt from a guy you consider below your standards is simply unacceptable. Your grandmother fought for the right to have a job, your mother fought for equal pay and now you are fighting for the right to... um.... have only guys that meet your standards flirt with you. You go girl! 

I wish you all the luck in the world. You deserve it! You deserve a world in which every guy somehow has psychic powers and knows when you will be receptive to him, like that guy who successfully propositioned you, resulting in your children. 

And we guys certainly deserve those psychic powers too! As a guy I think it would wonderful to know with complete certainty that my next flirt will result in a successful hookup. And every guy and every girl also deserves a $1,000,000/hour minimum wage so we can all buy a unicorn that poops ice cream sundaes. 

Keep dreaming big! 

And in the meantime perhaps you might want to consider that NOTHING these guys have done is illegal or even inappropriate because unless you ugly then guess what- as an attractive girl you are gonna get propositioned (oh, wait, even ugly girls get propositioned!). And it's pretty clear that this is EXACTLY what you want. You made no secret that you are proud of your above average looks, it's right there in your third sentence. You know darn well that it's flattering when guys pay attention to you (why else would you start this thread?), you just don't want UGLY guys to pay attention to you. But how are they supposed to know that they don't meet your standards unless they try? 

Here's the thing, when you are old and shriveled and no hot guy looks twice you are gonna long for the days when you were young and sexy, and perhaps you might remember with fond memories back when every guy made passes at you. Until then you might wanna put on your big girl panties, stop your whining, and put up with inconsiderate customers like the rest of us have to. 


ps- you wanna know why so many guys are jerks? Because it works.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

evannacooper said:


> Stay safe and Good luck to you and everyone here as well! I truly hope all of us go on to bigger and better things. Much love.


Thanks. Agreed. TNC driving should be treated just like any other low-paying gigs--something you do either temporarily or only on a PT basis for a few dollars of extra cash filling your otherwise leisure time.


----------



## UberLaLa

Whenever a female pax asks me what I think about them giving Uber driving a shot...I say _Probably best you avoid nights when the drunk guys come out, cuz it'll test your patience and maybe wear on you...simply cuz some are going to hit on you and say stuff they shouldn't.
_
*You Go Girl!*


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

There surely is a lot of risk of physical and/or verbal abuse by driving the bar hours. Both male and female drivers.


----------



## evannacooper

Robertk said:


> Dear OP
> 
> You don't mind if I use the word 'dear', do you? I wouldn't want to offend you. It's clear from your rant that poorly chosen words or perhaps a clumsy pass or flirt from a guy you consider below your standards is simply unacceptable. Your grandmother fought for the right to have a job, your mother fought for equal pay and now you are fighting for the right to... um.... have only guys that meet your standards flirt with you. You go girl!
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world. You deserve it! You deserve a world in which every guy somehow has psychic powers and knows when you will be receptive to him, like that guy who successfully propositioned you, resulting in your children.
> 
> And we guys certainly deserve those psychic powers too! As a guy I think it would wonderful to know with complete certainty that my next flirt will result in a successful hookup. And every guy and every girl also deserves a $1,000,000/hour minimum wage so we can all buy a unicorn that poops ice cream sundaes.
> 
> Keep dreaming big!
> 
> And in the meantime perhaps you might want to consider that NOTHING these guys have done is illegal or even inappropriate because unless you ugly then guess what- as an attractive girl you are gonna get propositioned (oh, wait, even ugly girls get propositioned!). And it's pretty clear that this is EXACTLY what you want. You made no secret that you are proud of your above average looks, it's right there in your third sentence. You know darn well that it's flattering when guys pay attention to you (why else would you start this thread?), you just don't want UGLY guys to pay attention to you. But how are they supposed to know that they don't meet your standards unless they try?
> 
> Here's the thing, when you are old and shriveled and no hot guy looks twice you are gonna long for the days when you were young and sexy, and perhaps you might remember with fond memories back when every guy made passes at you. Until then you might wanna put on your big girl panties, stop your whining, and put up with inconsiderate customers like the rest of us have to.
> 
> ps- you wanna know why so many guys are jerks? Because it works.


Bahahahahahaha!!!! Your point is....about as sharp as that blunt you are clearly smoking. I mean I know what I said is left up to the interpretation but that is some off the wall bs right there. You must be a comedian cause your reply is a joke. If ever there was a question about how bitter you are, your opinion says it all. I am in tears laughing, this made my day. Thank you!


----------



## D Town

evannacooper said:


> Bahahahahahaha!!!! Your point is....about as sharp as that blunt you are clearly smoking. I mean I know what I said is left up to the interpretation but that is some off the wall bs right there. You must be a comedian cause your reply is a joke. If ever there was a question about how bitter you are, your opinion says it all. I am in tears laughing, this made my day. Thank you!


It MUST have been a joke...I can't imagine anyone literate would write that drivel in earnest.


----------



## Optimus Uber

D Town said:


> Would you have?


Without a doubt.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Agreed.


----------



## D Town

Optimus Uber said:


> Without a doubt.





ClevelandUberRider said:


> Agreed.


Then I'm creating an app to match...what's a polite way to phrase this..."happy ending specialist" with clients in the area. My commission will only be 20%. I'd say that's a great deal since Uber's charging 25% now and I sure as heck won't be charging any safe rider fee. Should I change my profile picture too? How about to this:


----------



## evannacooper

Robertk said:


> Dear OP
> 
> You don't mind if I use the word 'dear', do you? I wouldn't want to offend you. It's clear from your rant that poorly chosen words or perhaps a clumsy pass or flirt from a guy you consider below your standards is simply unacceptable. Your grandmother fought for the right to have a job, your mother fought for equal pay and now you are fighting for the right to... um.... have only guys that meet your standards flirt with you. You go girl!
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world. You deserve it! You deserve a world in which every guy somehow has psychic powers and knows when you will be receptive to him, like that guy who successfully propositioned you, resulting in your children.
> 
> And we guys certainly deserve those psychic powers too! As a guy I think it would wonderful to know with complete certainty that my next flirt will result in a successful hookup. And every guy and every girl also deserves a $1,000,000/hour minimum wage so we can all buy a unicorn that poops ice cream sundaes.
> 
> Keep dreaming big!
> 
> And in the meantime perhaps you might want to consider that NOTHING these guys have done is illegal or even inappropriate because unless you ugly then guess what- as an attractive girl you are gonna get propositioned (oh, wait, even ugly girls get propositioned!). And it's pretty clear that this is EXACTLY what you want. You made no secret that you are proud of your above average looks, it's right there in your third sentence. You know darn well that it's flattering when guys pay attention to you (why else would you start this thread?), you just don't want UGLY guys to pay attention to you. But how are they supposed to know that they don't meet your standards unless they try?
> 
> Here's the thing, when you are old and shriveled and no hot guy looks twice you are gonna long for the days when you were young and sexy, and perhaps you might remember with fond memories back when every guy made passes at you. Until then you might wanna put on your big girl panties, stop your whining, and put up with inconsiderate customers like the rest of us have to.
> 
> ps- you wanna know why so many guys are jerks? Because it works.





D Town said:


> It MUST have been a joke...I can't imagine anyone literate would write that drivel in earnest.


For real though, When I first read his response all I could say was Yaaaaasss!!! That dudes sarcasm is on point. I will give props for that.


----------



## evannacooper

D Town said:


> Then I'm creating an app to match...what's a polite way to phrase this..."happy ending specialist" with clients in the area. My commission will only be 20%. I'd say that's a great deal since Uber's charging 25% now and I sure as heck won't be charging any safe rider fee. Should I change my profile picture too? How about to this:


Thats hot. Me like.


----------



## evannacooper

Edited the thread title a bit to include men because some of the replies the guys left has reminded me that yall need just as much recognition. As much as us women fight to be equal, at least we get taken seriously when things like this happen. Guys need to be taken more seriously as well.

To all of us: Young/Old, Pretty/ugly, Men/Women/Trans, straight/LGBTQ. Shout out for keeping your cool. RESPECT.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

evannacooper said:


> Edited the thread title a bit to include men because some of the replies the guys left has reminded me that yall need just as much recognition. As much as us women fight to be equal, at least we get taken seriously when things like this happen. Guys need to be taken more seriously as well.
> 
> To all of us: Young/Old, Pretty/ugly, Men/Women/Trans, straight/LGBTQ. Shout out for keeping your cool. RESPECT.


You are right. Men are people too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

cleansafepolite said:


> Ive been noticing this as well, mostly from the cougars...in the morning they send you on your way covered in baby oil...baby oil and tears...tears of shame....yep..


My GOODNESS!!! Is that how cougars are in Arizona? That must be unique to Arizona cougars, because I never ran into any like that in my adventures with cougars.

When I was a younger guy, I went through my older woman phase. I was never ashamed or crying. I went with these ladies knowing full well what was what. Let us be real here: there is only one thing that a thirty-one year old woman wants from an eighteen year old guy. What the forty-two year old woman wants from the guy young enough to be her son (or is some cases, younger than her son) is not dissimilar.



D Town said:


> If you're talking about its people then yes. Stay away from the politicians...Their an embarrassment.


Residents of Tejas do not have a monopoly on politicians that embarrass. In fact, your advice applies to politicians just about anywhere. When people start complaining about "crooked politicians", as one who through tireless and unstinting effort has attained the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I am compelled to remind them not to be redundant.

I had thought that we did not subscribe to Godwin's Law on these boards. I ask about this because it is with frequency that I call the Front Runner for the Democratic Party Presidential nomination a name that is a corruption of her given name and the name by which Herr Schickelgruber is better known.



evannacooper said:


> I got offered the $1500 so now I'm just OBLIGATED to go upstairs with you. No, just no, we are here...get out.


It has been frequently stated that in America, "money talks and [the solid waste of a masculine bovine] walks." While that is not untrue, the person who invented that phrase never heard the other saw "Your cash ain't nothin' but trash". ..........the point's being that every once in a while "money" and [solid waste of a masculine bovine] can be synonymous.



D Town said:


> the VAST majority of people I run across are decent.


That has been my experience in the cab business and TNC. Most of the people come out when you pull up, get in, give the address, you go there, they get out, everyone goes his own way. If it is in the cab on a non-Uber Taxi fare, you insert "they pay you and give you a tip, if they do" after "you go there" but before "they get out". Most trips are uneventful.

I have run across this in other jobs that I have had. When I worked at a Blimpie's, most people came in, ordered their sandwich and soda, you made the sandwich, they took it to the cashier, they paid, they sat down, they are their sandwich and drank their soda, they left.

I would expect that you ran across similar as a bouncer. If the club held three-hundred people, when closing time came, two-hundred eighty nine of them just got up and left. It was the eleven that did not that peeyowed you.



Sacto Burbs said:


> Don't tell anyone anything about your personal life , ever.


I get away with doing this. I tell them about when I lived in Montreal or Italy. Another thing I can talk about and get away with it is the Sierra Nevadas. In fact, yesterday I ran across someone who had been in Strawberry, California.



Robertk said:


> ps- you wanna know why so many guys are jerks? Because it works.





evannacooper said:


> You must be a comedian cause your reply is a joke.





D Town said:


> I can't imagine anyone literate would write that drivel in earnest.


While I find it difficult to disagree with the criticism of Robertk from either from the Original Poster or My Good Friend from Dallas, I did manage to find a shred of truth in his words, which I have quoted.

If we consider the Original Poster's recounting of the passenger who waved a wad of money in her face, we can safely bet that the Original Poster _*ain't*_ the first broad in whose face this guy has waved money. She _*ain't gonna' be the last, neither.*_ Yes, more than one woman spurns his imprecations, but, on the other hand, more than one woman accepts and has accepted. He thinks, "allright, she is not interested, but I will find someone eventually who is". I have seen more than one guy like that in my time. He might be bothered that someone spurned him, for a minute, until he finds his next target.

It is the same for the other "jerks": eventually, they get what they want.

A story, if I might. It seems that there was this "gentleman", and I use the term "gentleman" loosely, who would walk up to every female that turned his head and speak to her in no uncertain terms about what he wanted from her. His interlocutor looked at him crosseyed and said to him "I will warrant that you have your faced slapped quite a bit." The "gentleman" replied "Oh, yes, to be sure I do, but, I also get a lot of good [slang term for feminine genitalia that is also slang for a feline]!"


----------



## evannacooper

Another Uber Driver said:


> My GOODNESS!!! Is that how cougars are in Arizona? That must be unique to Arizona cougars, because I never ran into any like that in my adventures with cougars.
> 
> When I was a younger guy, I went through my older woman phase. I was never ashamed or crying. I went with these ladies knowing full well what was what. Let us be real here: there is only one thing that a thirty-one year old woman wants from an eighteen year old guy. What the forty-two year old woman wants from the guy young enough to be her son (or is some cases, younger than her son) is not dissimilar.
> 
> Residents of Tejas do not have a monopoly on politicians that embarrass. In fact, your advice applies to politicians just about anywhere. When people start complaining about "crooked politicians", as one who through tireless and unstinting effort has attained the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I am compelled to remind them not to be redundant.
> 
> I had thought that we did not subscribe to Godwin's Law on these boards. I ask about this because it is with frequency that I call the Front Runner for the Democratic Party Presidential nomination a name that is a corruption of her given name and the name by which Herr Schickelgruber is better known.
> 
> It has been frequently stated that in America, "money talks and [the solid waste of a masculine bovine] walks." While that is not untrue, the person who invented that phrase never heard the other saw "Your cash ain't nothin' but trash". ..........the point's being that every once in a while "money" and [solid waste of a masculine bovine] can be synonymous.
> 
> That has been my experience in the cab business and TNC. Most of the people come out when you pull up, get in, give the address, you go there, they get out, everyone goes his own way. If it is in the cab on a non-Uber Taxi fare, you insert "they pay you and give you a tip, if they do" after "you go there" but before "they get out". Most trips are uneventful.
> 
> I have run across this in other jobs that I have had. When I worked at a Blimpie's, most people came in, ordered their sandwich and soda, you made the sandwich, they took it to the cashier, they paid, they sat down, they are their sandwich and drank their soda, they left.
> 
> I would expect that you ran across similar as a bouncer. If the club held three-hundred people, when closing time came, two-hundred eighty nine of them just got up and left. It was the eleven that did not that peeyowed you.
> 
> I get away with doing this. I tell them about when I lived in Montreal or Italy. Another thing I can talk about and get away with it is the Sierra Nevadas. In fact, yesterday I ran across someone who had been in Strawberry, California.
> 
> While I find it difficult to disagree with the criticism of Robertk from either from the Original Poster or My Good Friend from Dallas, I did manage to find a shred of truth in his words, which I have quoted.
> 
> If we consider the Original Poster's recounting of the passenger who waved a wad of money in her face, we can safely bet that the Original Poster _*ain't*_ the first broad in whose face this guy has waved money. She _*ain't gonna' be the last, neither.*_ Yes, more than one woman spurns his imprecations, but, on the other hand, more than one woman accepts and has accepted. He thinks, "allright, she is not interested, but I will find someone eventually who is". I have seen more than one guy like that in my time. He might be bothered that someone spurned him, for a minute, until he finds his next target.
> 
> It is the same for the other "jerks": eventually, they get what they want.
> 
> A story, if I might. It seems that there was this "gentleman", and I use the term "gentleman" loosely, who would walk up to every female that turned his head and speak to her in no uncertain terms about what he wanted from her. His interlocutor looked at him crosseyed and said to him "I will warrant that you have your faced slapped quite a bit." The "gentleman" replied "Oh, yes, to be sure I do, but, I also get a lot of good [slang term for feminine genitalia that is also slang for a feline]!"


_*ain't *_that the truth!!


----------



## D Town

Another Uber Driver said:


> That has been my experience in the cab business and TNC. Most of the people come out when you pull up, get in, give the address, you go there, they get out, everyone goes his own way. If it is in the cab on a non-Uber Taxi fare, you insert "they pay you and give you a tip, if they do" after "you go there" but before "they get out". Most trips are uneventful.
> 
> I have run across this in other jobs that I have had. When I worked at a Blimpie's, most people came in, ordered their sandwich and soda, you made the sandwich, they took it to the cashier, they paid, they sat down, they are their sandwich and drank their soda, they left.
> 
> I would expect that you ran across similar as a bouncer. If the club held three-hundred people, when closing time came, two-hundred eighty nine of them just got up and left. It was the eleven that did not that peeyowed you.


Yes, that is 100% true. Vast majority come in, have fun, go home. No problems but yes there are always those who can't just come and have a good time. I suppose I can't complain since it was those individuals who kept me employed.



Another Uber Driver said:


> While I find it difficult to disagree with the criticism of Robertk from either from the Original Poster or My Good Friend from Dallas, I did manage to find a shred of truth in his words, which I have quoted.
> 
> If we consider the Original Poster's recounting of the passenger who waved a wad of money in her face, we can safely bet that the Original Poster _*ain't*_ the first broad in whose face this guy has waved money. She _*ain't gonna' be the last, neither.*_ Yes, more than one woman spurns his imprecations, but, on the other hand, more than one woman accepts and has accepted. He thinks, "allright, she is not interested, but I will find someone eventually who is". I have seen more than one guy like that in my time. He might be bothered that someone spurned him, for a minute, until he finds his next target.
> 
> It is the same for the other "jerks": eventually, they get what they want.
> 
> A story, if I might. It seems that there was this "gentleman", and I use the term "gentleman" loosely, who would walk up to every female that turned his head and speak to her in no uncertain terms about what he wanted from her. His interlocutor looked at him crosseyed and said to him "I will warrant that you have your faced slapped quite a bit." The "gentleman" replied "Oh, yes, to be sure I do, but, I also get a lot of good [slang term for feminine genitalia that is also slang for a feline]!"


This is true too however this is just the classless element finding one another. Technology has been invented to allow these people to meetup without accosting the rest of us. Its called Tinder.


----------



## DriverX

evannacooper said:


> So yeah, single mom. I work nights exclusively but slowly adding in hours in the afternoon now that my sister is able to watch the kids for me.
> 
> I don't like to talk about my looks....but I was brought up to look my best no matter what it is I do. That being said I still dress modestly, I'm not bad to look at...I absolutely abhor compliments when I am ubering, but I tolerate it. I'm probably the nicest person you will ever meet, albeit I cuss like a sailor and have a dry...sometimes innapropriate sense of humor around the more lax pax( hey that rhymed). Of course I always keep it professional otherwise.
> 
> Every now and then I get drunk frat boy, overprivilaged, and spoiled pax...and occasional dirty old men that think their money is warrant to speak to people however they wish. They always start off with something like "oh, you're pretty but you're ubering at night. Single mother, right? Baby daddy out of the picture, I bet you put out...how much do I have to pay to get you to party with us/come up to the hotel? You could use the money I bet." and of course, "everyone has a price." I've been offered as much as $1500. Just blatant disrespect.
> 
> Now I know yall are thinking, "one star their asses and kick them out, report them, don't you know what you are getting into? This is dangerous. You don't belong here, etc, etc. " Firstly, I will not go into detail but I do not have options. I work nights, thats my only option for the time being. I've been doing delivery for years and know houston well, I've been an independent ic driver so I know how the game is played. I actually prefer being independent. I work nights, and I know what that entails. Crazy people and these dudes high on liquid courage among other things.
> 
> Not complaining, just venting and sharing my experiences so far. If there are female drivers out there with similar issues, I hope you find solace in the fact that you are not alone. I honestly love my job, these jerks that treat me like shit aint nothing to me. It hurts a little but they will never know that because I will never break face and let my guard down. When they get to talking their shit I'm just like "On a normal sober day, you wouldnt even dare come up to me on the street. I am here to drive you to where you need to go. want to listen to your music? cool. want to bs about politics? Fine. Need to stop and smoke a cig, go through the drive thru? no problem as long as the meter is running. I ain't here to put up with your bs just cause you are paying for a ride, because trust me...you ain't doing me any favors, now where do you need to go?" Boom...the do a 180 and I get my respect back. Sometimes I even get a nice enjoyable conversation for the reminder of the trip and even a Thank You!! Crazy right?
> 
> I still maintain 5 stars and my dignity to date. Thing is, as belligerent and high as some of these guys are....they aint stupid. They know damn well that I have every right to talk them back into their place even though I don't make enough money and I am struggling. It hurts them because they think they can get away with it....but I hold the power. In the end, they know They are one more stupid comment away from a lawsuit or me putting us in a ditch and them in jail with a side of mace in face if they touch me. Don't get me wrong, I don't go looking for trouble. I do what I can to diffuse the more persistent ones, because in the end putting them in their place isn't worth getting my ass beat.
> 
> Despite all of this, I love my damn job. I'll keep it until I find my next gig. These people that talk trash...they are worthless piles of cow chips and I honestly find it amusing.
> 
> Rant over.


I'm sure this kinda stuff happens to attractive female drivers more often than men, but its not just the drunk frat dudes and pervy old guys that are sexual harassers. I had a drunk bride to be on her way home from the Bachelorette party running her fingers through my hair and into my mouth! Women can be just as bad and even worse when it comes to the shit they think they can get away with. If I was to react and bite her finger I would have been the bad guy and probably brought up on charges but if I was a woman and this happened, the court would have been applauding me for defending myself. I try to stop driving by midnight and I have less of these encounters.

THe real issue here isn't gender based. We shouldn't let this be turned into a gender based problem that is set up to distract and divide us, because the real issue at hand is the RISK we take with these high risk drunk pax that insult and or assault us regardless of whether they or we are men or women. We should be talking about compensation for these incidents. Uber extorts a cleaning fee from pax that puke in a car and the require photo evidence, well we have video cameras that record photo evidence of pax bad behavior so we should be using this to demand compensation for their actions.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

If there is sexual harassment against the driver in the car, the driver should report it to the police. Not reporting it to the police but telling the TNCs or UP about it is not going to change those bad behaviors among pax.


----------



## negeorgia

Thanks for title edit.


----------



## getinandshutup

Great post. Sometimes I get on here and read a few when I feel like I'm thinking about quitting uber. I am a guy with kids and different things annoy me about pax, but really what it comes down to is just because we are giving someone a ride in our car for a little more than what a bus ride would cost, it doesn't mean we're automatically engaged in some personal speaking basis with the pax. I don't know where these people get off thinking they can cross boundaries, and I know I've gotten a 1 star rating or two because I don't want to share my AUX port and I'm not going to make a right hand turn on a red light. There's a reason these people need to use uber - it's because they either lost their license or don't have friends to give them a lift. Hang in there.


----------



## bigprttygrlswag

I bet the banter goes both ways. Men are ppl too LOL! The last time I drove was NYE. I was dressed modest but hair and makeup were done to be festive. Most guys were polite, tipped and some offered to party with them at bar/house/ party. 

But I did get flashed by a woman. Wasn't even my pax. she just dropped her dress and leaned on my windshield. Thanks?

I tell people ubering helps me pay for dental work and other medical bills. It's the truth. Most people exclaim in unison that dental visit can be expensive and they can relate.


----------



## PoorBasterd

evannacooper said:


> "oh, you're pretty but you're ubering at night. Single mother, right? Baby daddy out of the picture, I bet you put out...how much do I have to pay to get you to party with us/come up to the hotel? You could use the money I bet."


Oh Honey, that is total DISRESPECT! If I were in your situation and even if I desperately needed the cash, just the way the dirt-bag put it to me would make me tell him to go copulate with his own Mom and get the Hell out of my car. I tell you, some riders have nothing that remotely resembles manners.


----------



## metal_orion

BDAWG said:


> you should of took the 1500


Imagine some old guy gives you 1500 for gay sex would you take the money? I don't think so. Some people have morals.


----------



## uberwhisperer

D Town said:


> She made it clear that she only relaxes to that extent once she's felt out the pax and believes they'd be comfortable with it. She also says she dresses modestly. I have to imagine that means no low cut tops or skin tight attire.[/]
> 
> The level of comfort is irrelevant, it's unprofessional and inappropriate to use any type of vulgarity while on the job.
> 
> I have never received anything but respect and sincere gratitude for the services provided. You get back what you put out in this world. You put out respect for yourself and for others and it comes back to you.


----------



## JaxUbermom

Way of the world. Not sure if it will ever change, but she handles it with dignity. And then maybe mace. It takes a lot of foolish courage to drive in the middle of the night, male or female. Only a small benefit (trust me, I mean TINY) about so few Uber cash tips... Doesn't make us look like a good target to rob (Now FIX the App you Uber Fux) 

Some people completely missed the point of this rant and should have read more closely.


----------



## Janice Elkins

Stay strong in your beliefs, I prefer to drive at night as well I love driving, I haven't met that crazy or obnoxious passenger yet, I pray for all the women out there for their safety so that we can make our coins.


----------



## Novus Caesar

Looks do make a difference. In all honesty, should a pretty girl in a bikini walk down an alley at night in the ghetto? Should a 103 lb, 5'0'' guy be a bouncer? I understand no one should get harassed, but at the same time, common sense comes into play.


----------



## melxjr

Nobody should be subjected to such behavior... Keep being strong, and I hope you have only immense success! evannacooper


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Novus Caesar said:


> Looks do make a difference. In all honesty, should a pretty girl in a bikini walk down an alley at night in the ghetto? Should a 103 lb, 5'0'' guy be a bouncer? I understand no one should get harassed, but at the same time, common sense comes into play.


But common sense has been outlawed by public opinions a long time ago.


----------



## D Town

Took a while to realize you had added anything. Might want to edit that posts.

You seem to be implying that because she reads her pax and communicates in a way that THEY are comfortable with its still unacceptable because YOU don't approve and that some how the universe is cosmically punishing her for it. Did I miss anything here?


----------

